# Il mondo può cambiare in un mese



## Spot (22 Marzo 2015)

*Il mondo può cambiare in un mese*

Ho 28 anni.
Ero la donna della sua vita. La donna che amava, la donna con cui voleva vivere, l'unica con cui vedeva un futuro. La più bella del mondo, l'unica che desiderava. La sua e la mia identità era "noi". Ci sembrava di essere così vicini che non c'era parte della nostra vita che non riguadasse l'altro.
Ero il suo primo amore, e la sua prima donna in assoluto. Io avevo avuto altre esperienze, ma nessuna che mi avesse fatto sognare così, che mi avesse fatto amare sul serio, che mi avesse fatto sentire me stessa e libera di lasciarmi andare. 5 anni insieme, un rapporto a distanza, ma mille sforzi per passare più tempo possibile insieme.
Il resto del mondo era secondario. Io, che mi sono sempre immaginata sola e indipendente, con gioia iniziavo a modellare la mia vita intorno a lui: su di lui basavo le mie scelte, lui era il più grande obiettivo da raggiungere. Mi stavo organizzando per raggiungerlo e andare a vivere da lui. Per me, era quello giusto. Tutto tra noi sembrava essere libero, spontaneo.

Poi lui, spesso solo, 4 mesi fa inizia ad uscire un po' di più, sempre un po' più spesso. Vede ragazze. Ne sono contenta.
Un mese e mezzo fa, nota lei.
Lei gli da familiarità, calore. Non è bella, ma ai suoi occhi affascinante e stupenda. Proviene dalla sua stessa città, dove io attualmente vivo, e lavora e vive nella città in cui vive lui. Decide di provarci subito.
Io d'altronde non ho mai imposto fedeltà e dedizione, anche se fino ad allora l'avevo data e ricevuta. Tuttavia, iniziano 3 settimane di menzogne. Menzogne anche quando sto a casa sua, e si assenta un po' di più per vedere lei, o quando lui viene da me, e inventa scuse per passare del tempo con lei, poco prima di ripartire.
Percepisco qualcosa di strano, ma non sospetto: d'altra parte nei miei confronti ha tutto quell'amore e tutta quella passione di sempre.

La settimana dopo, qualche silenzio di troppo. La cosa inizia a ferirmi, e dopo aver aspettato una notte intera nell'attesa che mi richiamasse, inizio a cercarlo io con insistenza ossessiva. Non appena mi risponde, dopo un po' d'insistenza arriva la bomba. Era in programma che io salissi da lui, dopo un'altra settimana: dice che aspettava quello per dirmelo.
E' come se il mondo intero mi fosse crollato addosso, non ci credo, non realizzo.

Il giorno dopo scende per parlarmi. Mi racconta tutto per filo e per segno, anche i più piccoli e dolorosi dettagli, e poi è un tutto: "credevo che mi avessi lasciato subito e ho anche pensato di mettermi con lei, ma voglio stare con te, vedo solo con te un futuro".
Gli dico di pensarci, di esserne sicuro. Si prende una settimana, non sa come dirlo a lei. In una settimana al telefono con me si sfoga, mi racconta tutto perchè sono "il suo specchio", racconta i suoi sensi di colpa, mi parla di lei, si contraddice, è confuso, si sente in crisi perchè si riteneva incapace di far del male a qualcuno, non vuole che io mi neghi al telefono, ha bisogno della mia voce e di conferme da parte mia. Vuole assolutamente sapere se sono disposta a tornare con lui. Poi ci rivediamo, con la promessa di stare insieme. Qualche giorno bello e appassionato, altri più cupi.

Quando arriva il momento di rendere definitiva la cosa e di dirlo a lei, si fa prendere da mille dubbi. Il modo in cui parla di lei e di me mi fa male, sembra un sogno contro una realtà -non brutta- ma circondata di grigiore. 
Ma la settimana è passata, io ho un colloquio 2 giorni dopo, gli chiedo di decidere prima del colloquio, perchè mi sento debole, in ansia, e piena di stress.
Parla con lei per lasciarla, le racconta le sue intenzioni ma le dice che ha dei dubbi, e che quella scelta glie l'ho imposta io. Non la lascia, e tornato a casa da me la riempie di messaggi e chiamate, in mia presenza. Io gli dico di lasciare me a questo punto, e di andare da lei, ma lui non vuole sentire ragioni e non vuole lasciarmi andare. Vuole tempo.

Ma i dubbi continuano, i messaggi per lei continuano, lui è distratto e non vede la mia sofferenza e la mia paura, che via via si fanno più forti. Il giorno del mio compleanno me ne vado, di comune accordo con lui, preferisco tornare a casa piuttosto che aspettare sola che lui torni la sera. Lui mi promette che avrebbe deciso e per rispettarmi, intanto, non avrebbe visto nè me nè lei. Voleva stare solo.

Lui tenta di chiamarmi, di mandarmi messaggi ed essere un po' dolce. Senza molto impegno, ma lo fa. Tuttavia io non ce la faccio, e decido di non sentirlo fino a che la decisione non sarebbe stata definitiva.

Passano i giorni. Un "mi manchi tanto per messaggi", che mi rende debole e me lo fa chiamare. Una conversazione inutile al telefono. Passano altri giorni. 

Divento meschina: ho la sua password di facebook, lo spio e scopro che l'ha vista. Aspetto, cerco di calmarmi. Altri giorni. 
Lo chiamo e glie lo dico.
E poi incalzo con le domande, perchè lui tergiversa.
Dice che ha capito di non amarmi, perchè non gli sono mancata come credeva, e che ha scelto lei. Dice che stava aspettando di rivedermi per dirmelo, fra una quindicina di giorni (si, di nuovo lasciata a soffrire, dubitare e attendere, nonostante i giochi fosserò già stabiliti).
La cosa in sè nemmeno mi addolora, in realtà avevo capito che sarebbe andata a finire in questo modo. Ma mi fa arrabbiare l'essere stata tenuta di nuovo all'oscuro.

Però il giorno dopo mi manca e lo contatto, discutiamo per messaggi. Cerco di spiegargli che con me si è comportato male, che mi ha lasciato in attesa e mi ha illusa, che si è sfogato non tenendo conto di quanto potessi soffrire io, in quanto donna innamorata. Il bisogno di confrontarmi con lui e di fargli capire come mi sono sentita è forte: avevo troppo taciuto nei giorni precendenti. Lui minimizza, dice di aver risolto una situazione terribile brillantemente, dice di avermi trattata con rispetto e da pari, dice che esagero.

Mi chiede se ero già uscita con qualcuno. Gli dico di no, ma che la sera stessa sarei uscita con un tipo conosciuto in chat. Una scusa per non pensare a lui per lo più, in realta non mi va assolutamente. Mi dà dell'ipocrita, mi accusa di fare la vittima e l'eroina del nostro rapporto, mentre in realtà sono già passata oltre, perchè vado a caccia di ragazzi nelle chat.

Però dice che sono il suo punto di riferimento, la donna più importante della sua vita dopo sua madre, che comunque dovevamo vederci per parlare, e continuare a sentirci.
Gli chiedo se si è proprio fidanzato, non mi risponde.
Gli scrivo che senza desiderio io e lui non possiamo essere nulla, perchè non siamo mai stati amici e non abbiamo mai comunicato escludendo i nostri corpi. Che avrei preferito essere sua amante che suo punto di riferimento.
Non risponde.


Capisco che l'uomo con cui mi sono sempre confidata semplicemente non è più interessato ad ascoltarmi, nonostante dica il contrario.  Fra un paio di settimane dovremmo vederci: lui dovrebbe restituirmi alcune cose lasciate a casa sua e parlarmi. Avevo intenzione di accettare l'incontro, ma ora come ora, so solo che non voglio più vederlo nè sentirlo, mai più: in un mese ha deciso che io e i miei sentimenti non lo riguardiamo più da vicino, quindi ogni contatto perde di senso. E' diventato un estraneo.

Sono triste, ma mi sento meglio: lo stomaco non mi si contorce più come ha fatto per un mese di attesa, non tremo più. Per la prima volta, non mi manca.

A volte mi chiedo come mai abbia cercato un'altra, come possa essere lei diventata così importante in così poco tempo, mentre io sono improvvisamente diventata poco più che nulla. Mi chiedo come mai io non sia stata abbastanza. Ma sono risposte che non posso darmi da sola, e lui credo che si rifiuterà sempre di darmele.


----------



## JON (23 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni.
> Ero la donna della sua vita. La donna che amava, la donna con cui voleva vivere, l'unica con cui vedeva un futuro. La più bella del mondo, l'unica che desiderava. La sua e la mia identità era "noi". Ci sembrava di essere così vicini che non c'era parte della nostra vita che non riguadasse l'altro.
> Ero il suo primo amore, e la sua prima donna in assoluto. Io avevo avuto altre esperienze, ma nessuna che mi avesse fatto sognare così, che mi avesse fatto amare sul serio, che mi avesse fatto sentire me stessa e libera di lasciarmi andare. 5 anni insieme, un rapporto a distanza, ma mille sforzi per passare più tempo possibile insieme.
> Il resto del mondo era secondario. Io, che mi sono sempre immaginata sola e indipendente, con gioia iniziavo a modellare la mia vita intorno a lui: su di lui basavo le mie scelte, lui era il più grande obiettivo da raggiungere. Mi stavo organizzando per raggiungerlo e andare a vivere da lui. Per me, era quello giusto. Tutto tra noi sembrava essere libero, spontaneo.
> ...


Questo, per quanto difficile e doloroso, è il momento giusto per TRONCARE.
Anche se lui si ravvedesse non è detto che andrete lontano.
La donna più importante DOPO la mammina non si può sentire.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Marzo 2015)

Non è il mondo che cambia, sei tu che sei costretta a cambiare la tua immagine del mondo.
Il mondo se ne fotte di quello che ci accade.


----------



## Darty (23 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è il mondo che cambia, sei tu che sei costretta a cambiare la tua immagine del mondo.
> Il mondo se ne fotte di quello che ci accade.


Bravo Stark. La penso esattamente come te. Talvolta è difficile e doloroso ma non ci resta altro che prenderne atto. E ricominciare.


----------



## Homer (23 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è il mondo che cambia, sei tu che sei costretta a cambiare la tua immagine del mondo.
> Il mondo se ne fotte di quello che ci accade.


Quoto


----------



## Spot (23 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è il mondo che cambia, sei tu che sei costretta a cambiare la tua immagine del mondo.
> Il mondo se ne fotte di quello che ci accade.


A volte si arriva, erroneamente, ad identificare il proprio mondo con la  presenza di una persona nella nostra vita. Ma le persone se ne fottono  di quello che ci accade, se hanno altro a cui dedicarsi: almeno così  succede il più delle volte. Rendersene conto è un processo lungo e  spaesante in questi casi.

Sto cercando di crescerci su e di farlo da sola: mettere tutto per  iscritto ne è un tentativo. Anche se sono "vittima" della situazione, so  che da qualche parte ho sbagliato: non parlo di stupidi errori di  percorso, ma di errori fondamentali. Il meglio che posso fare è capire  dove e come.

Probabilmente lasciare che qualcuno si appropri della mia identità in  maniera così totalizzante è un errore fondamentale. Bisogna sempre  conservare dei margini di distanza e non permettere di farsi assimilare  da qualcun altro, per quanto possa sembrare bello farlo.
Non lo so, sono davvero in dubbio. Sono una donna cauta nei sentimenti,  al limite di apparire spesso fredda e disinteressata. Per lo più una  solitaria. Non sono mai arrivata a sentirmi così in "simbiosi" con  qualcuno, nemmeno con le persone più importanti della mia vita o con  membri della mia famiglia.
Per la prima volta mi sono lasciata andare. E' stato sbagliato?


----------



## Spot (23 Marzo 2015)

E poi sul serio, banalmente, se stai bene e hai progetti con una persona, se sessualmente parlando va tutto molto bene, se provi dell'affetto, come fai a dimenticare ogni forma d'interesse e rispetto così velocemente e comportarti così? Come fa a diventare una cosa di così scarsa importanza?
Davvero, in certi casi la cosa fondamentale è semplicemente non rimanere soli?

E soprattutto, come fai a fidanzarti immediatamente? Io ho provato ad uscire con qualcuno, ma sinceramente al momento gli uomini mi fanno un po' schifo, figurati se potrei stare con qualcuno e campar su nuove promesse e progetti. Figurati se potrei innamorarmi.
Eppure so bene che lui non lo voglio, anche se sono stata costretta a non volerlo.

Sarò forse io troppo ingenua?


----------



## JON (23 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A volte si arriva, erroneamente, ad identificare il proprio mondo con la  presenza di una persona nella nostra vita. Ma le persone se ne fottono  di quello che ci accade, se hanno altro a cui dedicarsi: almeno così  succede il più delle volte. Rendersene conto è un processo lungo e  spaesante in questi casi.
> 
> Sto cercando di crescerci su e di farlo da sola: mettere tutto per  iscritto ne è un tentativo. Anche se sono "vittima" della situazione, so  che da qualche parte ho sbagliato: non parlo di stupidi errori di  percorso, ma di errori fondamentali. Il meglio che posso fare è capire  dove e come.
> 
> ...


Farsi assimilare, a 28 anni, quando hai tutta una vita davanti è sbagliato. Perché per quanto bello possa essere stato puoi essere certa che non è l'unica possibilità della tua vita. Noi abbiamo tante possibilità, l'importante e darsene le opportunità.

Per cui, comprensibilissime le difficoltà e sofferenze del momento, ma questo è il momento più opportuno per chiudere questo capitolo e aprirne un altro.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Marzo 2015)

Alla mia "tenera" età posso affermare che in amore non ci sono atteggiamenti che possano essere oggettivamente definiti giusti o sbagliati. Certe considerazioni le puoi fare solo a posteriori.
Nelle mie relazioni non sono mai stato la stessa persona in termini di comportamenti.
Ho vissuto anche io la simbiosi, ma non con mia moglie bensì con la ragazza con cui stavo prima di conoscere lei.
La mia ex è una specie di gatto, estremamente indipendente, non poteva crearsi simbiosi ma complicità (che chiaramente c'è stata per lungo tempo).
Quando mi ritrovai a vivere una simbiosi fu invece con una persona che aveva estremo bisogno di essere il centro assoluto del mio mondo. Non per debolezza ma per voglia di darsi al 100%.
Per un po' mi piacque, finché non mi andò stretto e iniziai a sentirmi asfissiato.
Ripensandoci dopo tanti anni, posso dire che quella ragazza rimane la migliore persona con cui sia stato, conosciuta probabilmente in un momento del mio percorso personale che era ancora prematuro ed immaturo per gestire consapevolmente una simbiosi senza esserne schiacciato.


----------



## Spot (23 Marzo 2015)

Io al momento ho l'impressione che lui abbia voluto questo rapporto simbiotico (per inclinazione, per necessità, perchè ero l'unica presenza rilevante nella sua vita, chissà) e mi ci abbia accompagnata dentro, e poi lui l'abbia disfatto.

Forse in realtà avere solo me nel suo futuro lo soffocava, e se ne è accorto solo quando gli si sono presentate davanti altre possibilità di esperienze piacevoli.
Invece in me è successo l'opposto.

Sono tutte dannate ipotesi, certo, perchè dall'altra parte le risposte non vogliono arrivare. Ma non posso fare a meno di farmi domande, perchè tutto ciò ha a che fare con la mia autostima e col fatto di essere stata scartata per un'altra da qualcuno che mi conosceva bene e che sembrava volermi accanto così com'ero. 

Magari qualche risposta fittizia che si basa solo sui dati a mia disposizione è meglio di nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni.
> Ero la donna della sua vita. La donna che amava, la donna con cui voleva vivere, l'unica con cui vedeva un futuro. La più bella del mondo, l'unica che desiderava. La sua e la mia identità era "noi". Ci sembrava di essere così vicini che non c'era parte della nostra vita che non riguadasse l'altro.
> Ero il suo primo amore, e la sua prima donna in assoluto. Io avevo avuto altre esperienze, ma nessuna che mi avesse fatto sognare così, che mi avesse fatto amare sul serio, che mi avesse fatto sentire me stessa e libera di lasciarmi andare. 5 anni insieme, un rapporto a distanza, ma mille sforzi per passare più tempo possibile insieme.
> Il resto del mondo era secondario. Io, che mi sono sempre immaginata sola e indipendente, con gioia iniziavo a modellare la mia vita intorno a lui: su di lui basavo le mie scelte, lui era il più grande obiettivo da raggiungere. Mi stavo organizzando per raggiungerlo e andare a vivere da lui. Per me, era quello giusto. Tutto tra noi sembrava essere libero, spontaneo.
> ...


Sai che mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.
Quel o stiamo assieme per sposarci o amen che io mi vedo già con altre.
QUella volta e avevo 27 anni, strinsi i tempi per il matrimonio prima di ritrovarmi inguaiato come il tuo moroso lì.

Ma non è che hai bisogno di cercare un'altra, è che per caso la trovi o la incontri.

E se non opti per qualcosa di definitivo e completo, potresti correre quel rischio, che ammetto di aver corso, di sistemare ogni affetto della tua vita in maniera esclusivamente funzionale ai tuoi bisogni.

Come dire...vedi io mi muovo moltissimo per lavoro ultimamente e sarebbe come dire acconcio alla bisogna avere una donna da andare a trovare in ogni città no?

Ci sono qui mia cara, molte vite in contemporanea:
Quella che lui ha con te quando siete assieme, quella che avete quando non siete assieme, e quella che ha avuto o ha lui con sta tizia qui.

Se ci pensi bene però il mondo può camibiare in ogni giorno...
Del doman non v'è certezza..


----------



## Spot (23 Marzo 2015)

ma io sono contraria al matrimonio 
Fatto sta che anche io ero una donna dalle molte vite alla fin dei conti 
Sempre viaggiato molto per motivi di studio, mi sono fermata solo ora perchè laureata da pochi mesi.

In ogni caso, nonostante le occasioni e la curiosità, non gli ho mai piantato un bel palchetto di corna in testa, con bugie e stronzate annesse


----------



## Alessandra (23 Marzo 2015)

Il mio ex. Storia a distanza. Un po' di anni insieme dove mi ha fatto sentire la persona piu' importante per lui. Improvvisamente mi lascia. In realtà era premeditato perché aveva incontrato un'altra nella sua città. 

Gli ho spedito tutte le cose per posta. Aveva lasciato di tutto, ma con due o tre pacchi me la sono cavata.
sei sicura di fare quel viaggio?
non so se ti fara' bene. Che altro ha da aggiungere?
E' stato chiaro. Le cose puoi fare le spedire. 
Comprendo benissimo il tuo dolore e ti mando un abbraccio.


----------



## net (23 Marzo 2015)

Potrebbe tranquillamente essere il mio ex. Smisi di essere la sua unica ragione di vita in circa 10 giorni, (dopo più di 4 anni assieme, ed io ero incinta). Si era trovato un'altra in 10 giorni. Forse non ti darà risposte, perchè forse non ne ha. Tu non cercare le sue risposte o sarai in un labirinto buio per anni. Trova le tue, di risposte. Io ho fatto così, perchè questa gente può distruggerti la vita. Non tutti agiscono per un motivo, e non tutti riflettono sul da farsi. E quando li perdi è una benedizione. Io so solo questo.


----------



## Lucrezia (24 Marzo 2015)

è successo anche a me. Io però ero dall'altra parte, quella del tuo ex. Quindi, anche se chiaramente non posso parlare a nome di tutti quelli che in otto secondi hanno lasciato il perno della loro vita, i piani e i progetti per andarsene all'improvviso con la/il prima/o sconosciuta/o, vorrei comunque dirti che: non è che all'improvviso tu non sia importante per lui. Certo che lo sei. L'amore per una persona non è che si cancella così, nel nulla. In  queste situazioni, il più delle volte non si tratta effettivamente di preferire una nuova relazione a quella avuta fino a otto secondi fa. Si tratta, inconsciamente, di trovare un modo, una scusa, qualcosa che aiuti a uscire da una situazione da cui è tremendamente difficile uscire, perchè ci si credeva, perchè era la storia più importante della vita, se vuoi anche per stabilità, per paura, di pentirsi, di ferire l'altro, di fallire. E quindi aiuta, dà forza, proiettare qualcosa di nuovo su una nuova persona. Non significa effettivamente preferire una persona ad un'altra. Significa scappare dall'uscita di emergenza. Potrebbe essere che questo rapporto simbiotico sia andato oltre, cancellandovi un pochino, togliendovi qualcosa? O qualcosa è cambiato nella sua vita in questo periodo a parte questa incontro? Non so, è strano, ma a volte per stare insieme non basta aver bisogno l'uno dell'altro, amarsi, piacersi. Io lasciai il mio compagno perchè, nonstante ci fosse l'amore, la progettualità, e sì, la simbiosi, un giorno a furia di star male e non sapere perchè, mi son resa conto che eravamo diventati tossici l'uno per l'altra. Ci toglievamo un pezzetto di vita, di energia, di spinta, a vicenda ogni giorno, senza sapere come e perchè. Lui non se ne rendeva conto e negava, ci ha messo un anno per dire sì, effettivamente stavamo morendo insieme. Per questo ti domando: a prescindere dalla ragazza, che secondo me non è il motivo reale della rottura, c'è altro, anche solo una sensazione, qualcosa di cui lui avrebbe potuto prendere coscienza in questo periodo, magari anche qualcosa di cui avete parlato? Qualcosa che non era salutare per voi o che ha cambiato la relazione?


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni.
> Ero la donna della sua vita. La donna che amava, la donna con cui voleva vivere, l'unica con cui vedeva un futuro. La più bella del mondo, l'unica che desiderava. La sua e la mia identità era "noi". Ci sembrava di essere così vicini che non c'era parte della nostra vita che non riguadasse l'altro.
> Ero il suo primo amore, e la sua prima donna in assoluto. Io avevo avuto altre esperienze, ma nessuna che mi avesse fatto sognare così, che mi avesse fatto amare sul serio, che mi avesse fatto sentire me stessa e libera di lasciarmi andare. 5 anni insieme, un rapporto a distanza, ma mille sforzi per passare più tempo possibile insieme.
> Il resto del mondo era secondario. Io, che mi sono sempre immaginata sola e indipendente, con gioia iniziavo a modellare la mia vita intorno a lui: su di lui basavo le mie scelte, lui era il più grande obiettivo da raggiungere. Mi stavo organizzando per raggiungerlo e andare a vivere da lui. Per me, era quello giusto. Tutto tra noi sembrava essere libero, spontaneo.
> ...


Benvenuta
mi dispiace per la tua storia. Mi sembri sulla strada giusta, e lui mi sembra un gran manipolatore.
scappa a gambe levate.


----------



## drusilla (24 Marzo 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> è successo anche a me. Io però ero dall'altra parte, quella del tuo ex. Quindi, anche se chiaramente non posso parlare a nome di tutti quelli che in otto secondi hanno lasciato il perno della loro vita, i piani e i progetti per andarsene all'improvviso con la/il prima/o sconosciuta/o, vorrei comunque dirti che: non è che all'improvviso tu non sia importante per lui. Certo che lo sei. L'amore per una persona non è che si cancella così, nel nulla. In  queste situazioni, il più delle volte non si tratta effettivamente di preferire una nuova relazione a quella avuta fino a otto secondi fa. Si tratta, inconsciamente, di trovare un modo, una scusa, qualcosa che aiuti a uscire da una situazione da cui è tremendamente difficile uscire, perchè ci si credeva, perchè era la storia più importante della vita, se vuoi anche per stabilità, per paura, di pentirsi, di ferire l'altro, di fallire. E quindi aiuta, dà forza, proiettare qualcosa di nuovo su una nuova persona. Non significa effettivamente preferire una persona ad un'altra. Significa scappare dall'uscita di emergenza. Potrebbe essere che questo rapporto simbiotico sia andato oltre, cancellandovi un pochino, togliendovi qualcosa? O qualcosa è cambiato nella sua vita in questo periodo a parte questa incontro? Non so, è strano, ma a volte per stare insieme non basta aver bisogno l'uno dell'altro, amarsi, piacersi. Io lasciai il mio compagno perchè, nonstante ci fosse l'amore, la progettualità, e sì, la simbiosi, un giorno a furia di star male e non sapere perchè, mi son resa conto che eravamo diventati tossici l'uno per l'altra. Ci toglievamo un pezzetto di vita, di energia, di spinta, a vicenda ogni giorno, senza sapere come e perchè. Lui non se ne rendeva conto e negava, ci ha messo un anno per dire sì, effettivamente stavamo morendo insieme. Per questo ti domando: a prescindere dalla ragazza, che secondo me non è il motivo reale della rottura, c'è altro, anche solo una sensazione, qualcosa di cui lui avrebbe potuto prendere coscienza in questo periodo, magari anche qualcosa di cui avete parlato? Qualcosa che non era salutare per voi o che ha cambiato la relazione?


che gran bel post. Grazie, mi aiuta


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

Innanzitutto grazie per le risposte, mi sono d'aiuto 



Alessandra ha detto:


> Il mio ex. Storia a distanza. Un po' di anni insieme dove mi ha fatto sentire la persona piu' importante per lui. Improvvisamente mi lascia. In realtà era premeditato perché aveva incontrato un'altra nella sua città.
> 
> Gli ho spedito tutte le cose per posta. Aveva lasciato di tutto, ma con due o tre pacchi me la sono cavata.
> sei sicura di fare quel viaggio?
> ...


Il viaggio non lo faccio io. Lo fa lui perchè deve scendere per Pasqua (con lei).
Gli ho già consigliato di spedirmi tutto, non mi va di ricontattarlo per ripeterglielo. Mi farò lasciare tutto nell'ascensore. Peccato che la casa di suo padre (lui sta lì quando scende) è praticamente di fronte a casa mia, quindi il rischio d'incontrarlo comunque è alto


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> è successo anche a me. Io però ero dall'altra parte, quella del tuo ex.  Quindi, anche se chiaramente non posso parlare a nome di tutti quelli  che in otto secondi hanno lasciato il perno della loro vita, i piani e i  progetti per andarsene all'improvviso con la/il prima/o sconosciuta/o,  vorrei comunque dirti che: non è che all'improvviso tu non sia  importante per lui. Certo che lo sei. L'amore per una persona non è che  si cancella così, nel nulla. In  queste situazioni, il più delle volte  non si tratta effettivamente di preferire una nuova relazione a quella  avuta fino a otto secondi fa. Si tratta, inconsciamente, di trovare un  modo, una scusa, qualcosa che aiuti a uscire da una situazione da cui è  tremendamente difficile uscire, perchè ci si credeva, perchè era la  storia più importante della vita, se vuoi anche per stabilità, per  paura, di pentirsi, di ferire l'altro, di fallire. E quindi aiuta, dà  forza, proiettare qualcosa di nuovo su una nuova persona. Non significa  effettivamente preferire una persona ad un'altra. Significa scappare  dall'uscita di emergenza. Potrebbe essere che questo rapporto simbiotico  sia andato oltre, cancellandovi un pochino, togliendovi qualcosa? O  qualcosa è cambiato nella sua vita in questo periodo a parte questa  incontro? Non so, è strano, ma a volte per stare insieme non basta aver  bisogno l'uno dell'altro, amarsi, piacersi. Io lasciai il mio compagno  perchè, nonstante ci fosse l'amore, la progettualità, e sì, la simbiosi,  un giorno a furia di star male e non sapere perchè, mi son resa conto  che eravamo diventati tossici l'uno per l'altra. Ci toglievamo un  pezzetto di vita, di energia, di spinta, a vicenda ogni giorno, senza  sapere come e perchè. Lui non se ne rendeva conto e negava, ci ha messo  un anno per dire sì, effettivamente stavamo morendo insieme. Per questo  ti domando: a prescindere dalla ragazza, che secondo me non è il motivo  reale della rottura, c'è altro, anche solo una sensazione, qualcosa di  cui lui avrebbe potuto prendere coscienza in questo periodo, magari  anche qualcosa di cui avete parlato? Qualcosa che non era salutare per  voi o che ha cambiato la relazione?


Vero, bel post. Ci sto pensando molto anche io 

Si la sua vita in questo periodo è cambiata. Ha trovato amici (amiche   ) a Milano (lui studia lì, in pratica), ha inziato a lavorare. In poche parole ha iniziato a sentirsi bene lì senza di me per la prima volta.
E forse capire che la sua vita sentimentale non doveva per forza iniziare e finire con me lo ha fatto stare ancora meglio.

Nocivi non credo. O almeno, io stavo bene. Lui dice che con me stava altrettanto bene. Ma forse questo stare bene insieme per lui non bastava, perchè ha iniziato a significare una rinuncia verso altre possibilità.
E si è accorto che per lui potevo essere semplicemente un inizio.. mentre io sentivo visceralmente che per me lui fosse un arrivo.

Tuttavia ritengo che qualcuno d'importante lo si debba trattare con rispetto e attenzione, in ogni caso. Lui non l'ha fatto: sono sempre più convinta che le sue azioni fossero guidate più che altro dalla paura di rimanere solo.
Doveva lasciarmi, fin dall'inizio. Non doveva tenermi legata ad un forse. Non doveva farmi promesse e darmi speranze, e non doveva usarmi per sfogarsi. Nel momento in cui ha scelto lei, doveva dirmelo in faccia, non doveva costringermi a chiamarlo, o lasciarmi nel dubbio per altri 15 giorni.
Aveva paura di perdermi, e secondo me, aveva paura che l'altra non fosse in grado di dargli il calore necessario. Aveva paura che con lei andasse male.

Non si trattano così le persone importanti.
8 anni fa stavo con un altro tipo, storia di 2-3 anni, ragazzo dolcissimo. Mi voleva bene. Io glie ne volevo, ma la storia con lui era incompleta, avevo incontrato un altro che mi piaceva (anche se era uno stronzo) e sentivo il bisogno di nuove esperienze, di cambiare vita. Ci ho pensato, e il ragazzo dolcissimo l'ho mollato, senza ripensamenti. Rischiando di rimanere sola come un cane, così come infatti è poi successo. E all'epoca ero solo una 20enne scema e immatura.
Ma questo mio ex tutt'ora mi rispetta, tutt'ora mi è amico e tutt'ora ci sentiamo: quando ho bisogno di lui posso contare sul suo supporto.

Diamine, io certo scrivo un bordello XD
E ho pure cercato di riassumere!!!
In realtà alla fine scoprirò che è tutta questione di figa, e che magari lei fa dei giochini pazzeschi.


----------



## JON (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, bel post. Ci sto pensando molto anche io
> 
> Si la sua vita in questo periodo è cambiata. Ha trovato amici (amiche   ) a Milano (lui studia lì, in pratica), ha inziato a lavorare. In poche parole ha iniziato a sentirsi bene lì senza di me per la prima volta.
> E forse capire che la sua vita sentimentale non doveva per forza iniziare e finire con me lo ha fatto stare ancora meglio.
> ...


Una delle poche cose "sicure".
Quando ha scoperto che fuori c'era dell'altro forse ha scoperto anche che per lui eri importante ma non vitale come credeva. Insomma una storia nata, va detto, dalla sua immaturità con le conseguenze del caso. Va anche detto che si è ravveduto in seguito, e la sua titubanza in un certo senso è comprensibile.

Sei una spanna avanti a lui.


----------



## net (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, bel post. Ci sto pensando molto anche io
> 
> Si la sua vita in questo periodo è cambiata. Ha trovato amici (amiche   ) a Milano (lui studia lì, in pratica), ha inziato a lavorare. In poche parole ha iniziato a sentirsi bene lì senza di me per la prima volta.
> E forse capire che la sua vita sentimentale non doveva per forza iniziare e finire con me lo ha fatto stare ancora meglio.
> ...


Ci sono tanti possibili perchè e percome che tu potresti trovare e che lui forse nemmeno cerca, secondo me. Ma davanti al non rispetto, alla totale confusione in cui lui ti ha tenuta, nessun motivo è valido. Se aspetti di capire i suoi perchè non riuscirai a costruirtene di tuoi. Prova a pensare alle strade che ti si aprono davanti da oggi in poi: un passo alla volta cerca di ricostruirti. Non è detto che lui sia consapevole di cosa gli stia accadendo.


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti possibili perchè e percome che tu potresti trovare e che lui forse nemmeno cerca, secondo me. Ma davanti al non rispetto, alla totale confusione in cui lui ti ha tenuta, nessun motivo è valido. Se aspetti di capire i suoi perchè non riuscirai a costruirtene di tuoi. Prova a pensare alle strade che ti si aprono davanti da oggi in poi: un passo alla volta cerca di ricostruirti. Non è detto che lui sia consapevole di cosa gli stia accadendo.


Sante parole, grazie.
In questa fase ancora mi è utile, perchè è tutto molto fresco. E perchè sono anche io una donna con le sue insicurezze, e buona parte della mia identità come femmina bella, desiderabile, e amabile in tutti i suoi difetti, si era costruita in parte su di lui. Come ho già scritto da qualche parte, se lui nemmeno ci pensa, per me è necessario, perchè ho un'autostima che è stata minata e che devo rimettere in piedi a tutti i costi.

In questa fase va ancora bene. Però prima o poi devo smetterla di farmi domande inutili e ripartire solo da me, da come ho intenzione di reagire. Magari quando inizierà ad interessarmi un minimo il fatto che piaccio anche ad altre persone andrà meglio: il fatto che lui mi desidera o meno passerà in secondo piano. Per ora sono ancora instabile, e il fatto di essere una neolaureata disoccupata non aiuta: mi è tutto capitato nel periodo più nebuloso della mia vita; inoltre mi sono da poco trasferita e ho lasciato i miei vecchi giri. Ho da lavorarci su un sacco a quanto pare 

Spero di non rimanere incastrata in un circolo di pensieri senza via d'uscita. La vita ha sempre una tempistica del cavolo, in ogni caso.


----------



## net (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sante parole, grazie.
> In questa fase ancora mi è utile, perchè è tutto molto fresco. E perchè sono anche io una donna con le sue insicurezze, e buona parte della mia identità come femmina bella, desiderabile, e amabile in tutti i suoi difetti, si era costruita in parte su di lui. Come ho già scritto da qualche parte, se lui nemmeno ci pensa, per me è necessario, perchè ho un'autostima che è stata minata e che devo rimettere in piedi a tutti i costi.
> 
> In questa fase va ancora bene. Però prima o poi devo smetterla di farmi domande inutili e ripartire solo da me, da come ho intenzione di reagire. Magari quando inizierà ad interessarmi un minimo il fatto che piaccio anche ad altre persone andrà meglio: il fatto che lui mi desidera o meno passerà in secondo piano. Per ora sono ancora instabile, e il fatto di essere una neolaureata disoccupata non aiuta: mi è tutto capitato nel periodo più nebuloso della mia vita; inoltre mi sono da poco trasferita e ho lasciato i miei vecchi giri. Ho da lavorarci su un sacco a quanto pare
> ...


Oppure è un periodo di opportunità ed hai la possibilità di cambiare vita totalmente. Non credere, io vado direttamente al punto 2 perchè spero che nessuno attraversi per lungo tempo il punto 1. Io ci sono stata per tanto, tanto tempo. Aspettando che lui dissolvesse i mei dubbi, le mie paure. Che mi dicesse qualcosa, qualunque cosa, per farmi capire che il problema non ero io. Che non ero immeritevole di essere amata, nè brutta o indesiderabile, che non ero stupida. Che non ero seconda all'altra, che valevo quanto lei. E queste cose lui non me le ha mai dette. Forse nemmeno l'ha mai messa i questi termini, la questione. Ha solo colto il primo spiraglio per fuggire. Allora tu non aspettarlo. Guardati allo specchio e ripetiti che non sei brutta, non sei indesiderabile, non sei stupida. Non sei seconda a lei. Sei semplicemente tu quando forse lui sentiva il bisogno o la curiosità di provare altro. Ma tu devi rimanere tu. Hai perso lui, non te stessa. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Oppure è un periodo di opportunità ed hai la possibilità di cambiare vita totalmente. Non credere, io vado direttamente al punto 2 perchè spero che nessuno attraversi per lungo tempo il punto 1. Io ci sono stata per tanto, tanto tempo. Aspettando che lui dissolvesse i mei dubbi, le mie paure. Che mi dicesse qualcosa, qualunque cosa, per farmi capire che il problema non ero io. Che non ero immeritevole di essere amata, nè brutta o indesiderabile, che non ero stupida. Che non ero seconda all'altra, che valevo quanto lei. E queste cose lui non me le ha mai dette. Forse nemmeno l'ha mai messa i questi termini, la questione. Ha solo colto il primo spiraglio per fuggire. Allora tu non aspettarlo. *Guardati allo specchio e ripetiti che non sei brutta, non sei indesiderabile, non sei stupida.* Non sei seconda a lei. Sei semplicemente tu quando forse lui sentiva il bisogno o la curiosità di provare altro. Ma tu devi rimanere tu. *Hai perso lui, non te stessa.* Ti abbraccio.


Lo sto facendo e continuerò a provarci. In qualche momento della giornata me ne dimentico, ma cerco di perdonarmelo se succede.

Per me quello che avevamo era bello prezioso e da preservare a tutti i costi. Lui per me era qualcosa di bello e prezioso da preservare.
Ma lui non è me, e questo è quanto.

'nzomm, dato che mi piace disegnare, ad esempio, stavo pensando di farmi un autoritratto dove sembro una figona. Potrebbe essere utile.

Sei stata dolcissima in quello che mi hai scritto


----------



## net (24 Marzo 2015)

*In qualche momento della giornata me ne dimentico, ma cerco di perdonarmelo se succede.*

Non hai il dovere di essere forte, non hai perso qualcosa di poco valore ed è passato poco tempo. La ricostruzione di sè stessi è sempre un processo lento e passa per tutti gli stati d'animo. 

*dato che mi piace disegnare, ad esempio, stavo pensando di farmi un autoritratto dove sembro una figona. Potrebbe essere utile.*

Trasferire le proprie idee ed emozioni su qualcosa di "tangibile" spesso aiuta a staccarsi un attimo dalla situazione ed essere un pochino più oggettivi, secondo me. E poi puoi tralasciare i difetti e sottolineare i pregi


----------



## Alessandra (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per le risposte, mi sono d'aiuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che te le spedisca o manda qualcuno a riprenderLe.
quei gg vai a fare un picnic fuori o qualunque cosa che ti dia meno chance di beccarlo. 
Forza e coraggio


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2015)

..ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo nick.. adoro questo film (se è per il film sennò ho fatto una gaffe ) e detesto la traduzione italiana..


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo nick.. adoro questo film (se è per il film sennò ho fatto una gaffe ) e detesto la traduzione italiana..


Film,  hai assolutamente azzeccato! Ci sono affezionata.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Film,  hai assolutamente azzeccato! Ci sono affezionata.


non so come gli sia venuta in mente quella traduzione oscena del titolo


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so come gli sia venuta in mente quella traduzione oscena del titolo


Mah, penso che sia un modo per accostarlo a qualche commedia romantica con titolo assonante, tipo "Se scappi ti sposo" o altre (che ora non mi sovvengono).
Magari hanno pensato che così facecndo avrebbero attratto anche un certo tipo di pubblico.

O forse "L'eterna alba della mente immacolata" suonava davvero troppo lungo e altisonante e non si sono sforzati troppo a cercare un'alternativa


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Una delle poche cose "sicure".
> Quando ha scoperto che fuori c'era dell'altro forse ha scoperto anche che per lui eri importante ma non vitale come credeva. Insomma una storia nata, va detto, dalla sua immaturità con le conseguenze del caso. Va anche detto che si è ravveduto in seguito, e la sua titubanza in un certo senso è comprensibile.
> 
> Sei una spanna avanti a lui.




Ravveduto per modo di dire, ma per lo meno ha deciso qualcosa, ed è stata una liberazione. L'unica mossa giusta che ha fatto, dato che ci voleva tenere "entrambe".

Peccato che il fanciullo abbia bisogno di raccontarsi di essersi comportato bene e in maniera coraggiosa.

Ognuno può raccontarsi ciò che vuole, sia chiaro. Ma quando lo racconta a me qualche problema inevitabilmente sorge.


----------



## Lucrezia (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero, bel post. Ci sto pensando molto anche io
> 
> Si la sua vita in questo periodo è cambiata. Ha trovato amici (amiche   ) a Milano (lui studia lì, in pratica), ha inziato a lavorare. In poche parole ha iniziato a sentirsi bene lì senza di me per la prima volta.
> *E forse capire che la sua vita sentimentale non doveva per forza iniziare e finire con me* lo ha fatto stare ancora meglio.
> ...


Ciao. Tu hai ragione. In linea teorica, non si trattano male le persone importanti. Nella pratica, non so perchè, succede che è quasi impossibile cambiare rapporto con una persona importante senza fare casino, essere egoisti e orrendi. Forse perchè più si è incollati più deve essere forte lo strappo per separarsi. Forse perchè ci si arrabbia con l'altro per cose che, in una persona meno importante, non potrebbero mai farti arrabbiare. Anch'io ho avuto un ex carino e dolce che ho lasciato in modo civile, amici come prima e ci vogliamo ancora bene. Poi ho avuto l'amore della vita che ho lasciato nel modo più traumatico e stronzo possibile. Perchè semplicemente non sono riuscita a fare meglio di così. E anche perchè, quando cercavo di essere gentile, veniva interpretato come un 'ma allora non è davvero finita'. Le frasi che ho nerettato all'inizio mi fanno pensare (ma non lo so ovviamente) che quel che sia successo sia un po' quello che dici anche tu: prendere una persona e renderla la tua vita, forse anche perchè non c'è altro o si ha paura di altro, e poi un giorno svegliarsi, rendersi conto che si è qualcosa di molto diverso, più complesso, che ormai all'interno della coppia non si può più esprimere perchè è impostata così da anni, e cambiarla senza lasciarsi diventa impossibile.
Ma queste cose non le dico mica perchè pretendo che tu perdoni o scusi. Tu hai diritto di essere incazzata a triste e ferita. Te lo dico perchè non vorrei mai che tu pensassi che non sei abbastanza o che ti si è mancato di rispetto perchè c'è qualcosa di meglio là fuori. E lo dico soprattutto alla luce di una conversazione avuta giusto ieri con un amico molto incasinato emozionalmente che, in seguito ai miei cazziatoni perchè non si apre con nessuna donna (o essere umano), mi ha detto, 'il problema non è che sono stato pugnalato alle spalle di continuo dalle persone che amavo, il problema è che non capisco perchè. Se sapessi il perchè potrei andare avanti.'
Quindi ecco...tutto qui. Fa male e tutto, ma se non altro il tuo ex ha avuto il coraggio di ammettere quel che stava succedendo e anche di lasciarti, invece di tenerti per comodità e avere una doppia vita come tanti meschini fanno. In questo del rispetto c'è stato. Poteva fare di meglio. E tu mi raccomando, non lasciar niente di non detto. Tutto quello che pensi di lui e ti ha fatto e fa provare, quando ti va e sei pronta, è giusto che tu glielo dica faccia a faccia senza censure. Per non lasciare niente d'irrisolto. Bacio.


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Tu hai ragione. In linea teorica, non si trattano male le persone importanti. Nella pratica, non so perchè, succede che è quasi impossibile cambiare rapporto con una persona importante senza fare casino, essere egoisti e orrendi. Forse perchè più si è incollati più deve essere forte lo strappo per separarsi. Forse perchè ci si arrabbia con l'altro per cose che, in una persona meno importante, non potrebbero mai farti arrabbiare. Anch'io ho avuto un ex carino e dolce che ho lasciato in modo civile, amici come prima e ci vogliamo ancora bene. Poi ho avuto l'amore della vita che ho lasciato nel modo più traumatico e stronzo possibile. Perchè semplicemente non sono riuscita a fare meglio di così. E anche perchè, quando cercavo di essere gentile, veniva interpretato come un 'ma allora non è davvero finita'. Le frasi che ho nerettato all'inizio mi fanno pensare (ma non lo so ovviamente) che quel che sia successo sia un po' quello che dici anche tu: prendere una persona e renderla la tua vita, forse anche perchè non c'è altro o si ha paura di altro, e poi un giorno svegliarsi, rendersi conto che si è qualcosa di molto diverso, più complesso, che ormai all'interno della coppia non si può più esprimere perchè è impostata così da anni, e cambiarla senza lasciarsi diventa impossibile.
> Ma queste cose non le dico mica perchè pretendo che tu perdoni o scusi. Tu hai diritto di essere incazzata a triste e ferita. Te lo dico perchè non vorrei mai che tu pensassi che non sei abbastanza o che ti si è mancato di rispetto perchè c'è qualcosa di meglio là fuori. E lo dico soprattutto alla luce di una conversazione avuta giusto ieri con un amico molto incasinato emozionalmente che, in seguito ai miei cazziatoni perchè non si apre con nessuna donna (o essere umano), mi ha detto, 'il problema non è che sono stato pugnalato alle spalle di continuo dalle persone che amavo, il problema è che non capisco perchè. Se sapessi il perchè potrei andare avanti.'
> Quindi ecco...tutto qui. Fa male e tutto, ma se non altro il tuo ex ha avuto il coraggio di ammettere quel che stava succedendo e anche di lasciarti, invece di tenerti per comodità e avere una doppia vita come tanti meschini fanno. In questo del rispetto c'è stato. Poteva fare di meglio. E tu mi raccomando, non lasciar niente di non detto. Tutto quello che pensi di lui e ti ha fatto e fa provare, quando ti va e sei pronta, è giusto che tu glielo dica faccia a faccia senza censure. Per non lasciare niente d'irrisolto. Bacio.


...capisco anche questo. Infatti sono arrabbiata, ma non lo odio nè lo considero una persona spregevole. Credo solo che sia una persona che ha fatto gravi errori, e che dovrebbe guardarli in faccia.
Ho provato a spiegargli tutto, perchè semplicemente è una persona che tuttavia stimo. Ho scelto la via più brutta, ovvero i messaggi, ma avevo urgenza di sfogarmi e lui non mi ha dato altre strade.
Lui, semplicemente, non vuole ascoltare. Ha avuto i suoi sensi di colpa per una settimana, pensa che questo basti e non vuole che gli tornino, quindi per difendersi attacca a raffica, sminuisce, mi da dell'esagerata ipocrita e in alcuni casi mi ha offesa, mascherando tutto come "provocazioni". Non capisce che da lui non voglio sensi di colpa, voglio solo essere chiara e mostrargli qual'è stata la mia esperienza.

Se prima con lui potevo esser paziente, perchè conosco il suo modo di comunicare (anzi, ora lo capisco ancora meglio, prima me ne facevo largamente influenzare), ora non voglio sentire più offese. Basta essere comprensiva e accondiscendente, basta mettere in crisi le mie convizioni: la verità per me è solo una, lui ha sbagliato. Se un domani lontano sarà interessato a capire ed ascoltare, proverò a raccontargli tutto di nuovo. Ora non lo sa fare, e non gli interessa farlo. Lui vuole solo liberarsi dai sensi di colpa e andare avanti con la sua nuova storia.

Se questo non succederà, mi basterà essermi sfogata per messaggi. Sarò serena lo stesso. Ascoltare è la cosa più difficile e impegnativa del mondo, e non pretendo che un uomo che mi ha messo da parte lo faccia ancora per me. Troppa grazia se no


----------



## drusilla (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...capisco anche questo. Infatti sono arrabbiata, ma non lo odio nè lo considero una persona spregevole. Credo solo che sia una persona che ha fatto gravi errori, e che dovrebbe guardarli in faccia.
> Ho provato a spiegargli tutto, perchè semplicemente è una persona che tuttavia stimo. Ho scelto la via più brutta, ovvero i messaggi, ma avevo urgenza di sfogarmi e lui non mi ha dato altre strade.
> Lui, semplicemente, non vuole ascoltare. Ha avuto i suoi sensi di colpa per una settimana, pensa che questo basti e non vuole che gli tornino, quindi per difendersi attacca a raffica, sminuisce, mi da dell'esagerata ipocrita e in alcuni casi mi ha offesa, mascherando tutto come "provocazioni". Non capisce che da lui non voglio sensi di colpa, voglio solo essere chiara e mostrargli qual'è stata la mia esperienza.
> 
> ...


Spotless, io sta da un mese e mezzo su una barca simile alla tua. Ho scelto di non usare la messaggistica ma una mail, che era più uno sfogo scritto perché so che non controlla molto spesso. Invece l'ha letta e ha risposto. Io nella mia risposta gli ho fatto capire che non volevo un botta e risposta. Poi c'è stata una birra, ma giusto perché lui ha detto che gli avrebbe fatto piacere. E poi ho deciso che, con molta calma, gli scriverò una mail con il riassunto di quello che ho vissuto io, perché non voglio che lui si dia una spiegazione di comodo, e che archivi tutto senza sentire la mia campana, una volta distaccata da lui, una lettera postuma diciamo, chiudendo poi ogni ulteriore "amicizia". Solo così sento di ritrovare un po di controllo. Questo per dirti che i tuoi messaggi "incontrollati", senza metodo, non ti aiutano, anzi danno a lui un alibi per non "seguirti" nel tuo processo di fartene una ragione. Comincia a dettare tu qualche regola, stabilisci divieti anche tu.


----------



## drusilla (24 Marzo 2015)

Tu ci tieni a conservare la sua amicizia?


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Spotless, io sta da un mese e mezzo su una barca simile alla tua. Ho scelto di non usare la messaggistica ma una mail, che era più uno sfogo scritto perché so che non controlla molto spesso. Invece l'ha letta e ha risposto. Io nella mia risposta gli ho fatto capire che non volevo un botta e risposta. Poi c'è stata una birra, ma giusto perché lui ha detto che gli avrebbe fatto piacere. E poi ho deciso che, con molta calma, gli scriverò una mail con il riassunto di quello che ho vissuto io, perché non voglio che lui si dia una spiegazione di comodo, e che archivi tutto senza sentire la mia campana, una volta distaccata da lui, una lettera postuma diciamo, chiudendo poi ogni ulteriore "amicizia". Solo così sento di ritrovare un po di controllo. Questo per dirti che i tuoi messaggi "incontrollati", senza metodo, non ti aiutano, anzi danno a lui un alibi per non "seguirti" nel tuo processo di fartene una ragione. Comincia a dettare tu qualche regola, stabilisci divieti anche tu.


Mmh.. si è vero, ma anche una mail può essere ignorata (ahahah, in realtà qualche mail glie l'ho mandata anche io). Probabilmente la miglior cosa può essere solo uno scontro vocale.
Però ti assicuro che i miei messaggi sono stati molto "controllati", per il semplice fatto che a questo giro ho riflettuto molto prima di parlare e agire.
Alla fin dei conti, se questo mi basta a sentirmi serena, penso che vada bene lo stesso. Tanto non ho potere sul fatto che mi possa ignorare o meno. Ripetere cose che ho già scritto è poco utile, se ha voglia si riandasse a leggere la conversazione.
Non sento di dovere altri sforzi nè a me nè a lui.
La mia regola è questa: dato che ho finito, non voglio più parlargli.

Poi il destino è imprevedibile, potrei ripensarci e lui potrebbe farmi scoprire che vale la pena farlo. Ma mi sembra improbabile, e comunque non ora.


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tu ci tieni a conservare la sua amicizia?


Non avevo letto 

Onestamente si, magari non vera "amicizia" (che amico potrebbe essere, se non fosse successo tutto sto' casino me lo porterei a letto ancora volentieri, non siamo mai stati amici e il sesso era alla base del nostro rapporto), ma mi dispiacerebbe cancellarlo dalla mia vita.

Però diciamo che il mio orgoglio mi dice che qualcuno per avermi in qualche forma nella sua vita deve meritarselo. E se lui non se lo merita, che devo fare? Nulla.


----------



## Stark72 (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...capisco anche questo. Infatti sono arrabbiata, ma non lo odio nè lo considero una persona spregevole. Credo solo che sia una persona che ha fatto gravi errori, e che dovrebbe guardarli in faccia.
> Ho provato a spiegargli tutto, perchè semplicemente è una persona che tuttavia stimo. Ho scelto la via più brutta, ovvero i messaggi, ma avevo urgenza di sfogarmi e lui non mi ha dato altre strade.
> Lui, semplicemente, non vuole ascoltare. Ha avuto i suoi sensi di colpa per una settimana, pensa che questo basti e non vuole che gli tornino, quindi per difendersi attacca a raffica, sminuisce, mi da dell'esagerata ipocrita e in alcuni casi mi ha offesa, mascherando tutto come "provocazioni". Non capisce che da lui non voglio sensi di colpa, voglio solo essere chiara e mostrargli qual'è stata la mia esperienza.
> 
> ...


Sembra scritto da me. Ti capisco benissimo. Conosco quelle provocazioni di cui parli e conosco quel gioco perverso di "specchio riflesso" (che è un gioco da bambini, non a caso...) in cui ogni cosa che tu dici che ti viene rivoltata contro. Quelle risposte scandalizzate e quella sensazione che più si parla più ci si trova davanti a un muro di gomma.
Anche a me capita di pensare, come dici tu, che un giorno lei si "sveglierà" e si renderà conto di aver sbagliato (quanto meno nei modi) però onestamente non saprei dire se avrò voglia di ascoltare o di spiegarmi nuovamente. Perché mentre tu dici di avere stima per lui, io per lei l'ho persa, non la stimo come persona e tanto meno come donna, la trovo anche un po' stupida e di una disarmante leggerezza. Ascoltare è difficile, hai ragione, ed ancora più difficile è comprendere ciò che si ascolta. Io credo che non tutti abbiano una sensibilità e un intelletto abbastanza sviluppati da capire.
Magari sbaglio, ma vedrai come diventerà improvvisamente "triste" quando ti vedrà allegra; vedrai come inizierà il vittimismo quando vedrà che la tua vita va bene tutto sommato. Certe persone sono come i bambini, vogliono essere al centro dell'attenzione sempre, nel bene e nel male. I bambini però non hanno malizia, è fin troppo facile dire che sono migliori.


----------



## Spot (24 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sembra scritto da me. Ti capisco benissimo. Conosco quelle provocazioni di cui parli e conosco quel gioco perverso di "specchio riflesso" (che è un gioco da bambini, non a caso...) in cui ogni cosa che tu dici che ti viene rivoltata contro. Quelle risposte scandalizzate e quella sensazione che più si parla più ci si trova davanti a un muro di gomma.
> Anche a me capita di pensare, come dici tu, che un giorno lei si "sveglierà" e si renderà conto di aver sbagliato (quanto meno nei modi) però onestamente non saprei dire se avrò voglia di ascoltare o di spiegarmi nuovamente. Perché mentre tu dici di avere stima per lui, io per lei l'ho persa, non la stimo come persona e tanto meno come donna, la trovo anche un po' stupida e di una disarmante leggerezza. Ascoltare è difficile, hai ragione, ed ancora più difficile è comprendere ciò che si ascolta. Io credo che non tutti abbiano una sensibilità e un intelletto abbastanza sviluppati da capire.
> Magari sbaglio, ma vedrai come diventerà improvvisamente "triste" quando ti vedrà allegra; vedrai come inizierà il vittimismo quando vedrà che la tua vita va bene tutto sommato. Certe persone sono come i bambini, vogliono essere al centro dell'attenzione sempre, nel bene e nel male. I bambini però non hanno malizia, è fin troppo facile dire che sono migliori.


Partiamo dal presupposto che le persone, generalmente, non cambiano 

Ma al dire il vero a me sembra di essere cambiata. Nella coppia, sono stata sempre io l'emotiva che si offendeva facilmente, piagnucolava, stava zitta e non sapeva comunicare. Lui invece mi spingeva sempre a farlo.
Ho scoperto che invece, quando ho il controllo di mè stessa, sono una donna attenta e concreta. So cogliere molte le sfumature, so capire cosa si cela dietro determinate frasi.
Lui invece inonda la gente di parole, ma spesso le usa come un artificio dentro cui nascondersi. Fa discorsi irreali e estremizza qualsiasi cosa. Chissà, forse fra qualche settimana smetterò d'illudermi e di pensare che lui possa "svegliarsi", e ridimensionerò nuovamente l'immagine che ho di lui.

Però, insomma, almeno ho scoperto che da questo punto di vista sono in gamba. Spero


----------



## Tradito? (24 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che le persone, generalmente, non cambiano
> 
> Ma al dire il vero a me sembra di essere cambiata. Nella coppia, sono stata sempre io l'emotiva che si offendeva facilmente, piagnucolava, stava zitta e non sapeva comunicare. Lui invece mi spingeva sempre a farlo.
> Ho scoperto che invece, quando ho il controllo di mè stessa, sono una donna attenta e concreta. So cogliere molte le sfumature, so capire cosa si cela dietro determinate frasi.
> ...


quel che sembra è che stai reagendo molto bene, da persona intelligente


----------



## JON (25 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ravveduto per modo di dire, ma per lo meno ha deciso qualcosa, ed è stata una liberazione. L'unica mossa giusta che ha fatto, *dato che ci voleva tenere "entrambe".*
> 
> Peccato che il fanciullo abbia bisogno di raccontarsi di essersi comportato bene e in maniera coraggiosa.
> 
> Ognuno può raccontarsi ciò che vuole, sia chiaro. Ma quando lo racconta a me qualche problema inevitabilmente sorge.


Vabbè, una pensata da rincoglionito. Diamogli qualche attenuante.


----------



## Spot (25 Marzo 2015)

Ahahahahah ad una certa mi ha proposto di diventare una "coppia aperta". Peccato che "coppia aperta" non significhi "io accetto che tu mi abbia tradita e che ti tenga un'amante a cui ti senti legato molto più di quanto non ti senta legato a me".

Si, è un po' rincoglionito.


----------



## Stark72 (25 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahah ad una certa mi ha proposto di diventare una "coppia aperta". Peccato che "coppia aperta" non significhi "io accetto che tu mi abbia tradita e che ti tenga un'amante a cui ti senti legato molto più di quanto non ti senta legato a me".
> 
> Si, è un po' rincoglionito.


Quindi nel caso la coppia doveva essere aperta solo dal lato suo :facepalm:


----------



## Spot (25 Marzo 2015)

Praticamente si, con possibilità magari di trovarne un altro per mettermi alla pari.

Quando troverò un uomo capace di capire e gestire il concetto di coppia aperta penso che tornerò a messa. Ma qui nel profondo sud non stiamo messi molto bene.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Sfogo notturno. 
Su questo forum sto scrivendo un sacco, e a me non piace scrivere.

Le birre sono deleteree. Anzi una basta.
Mi manca. E' capitato di nuovo, pensavo non succedesse. E non sono io, è il corpo, il sangue, i lombi.
Senza di lui sto bene, sto meglio. Ma stare bene è una cosa molto differente dal sentirsi completi.

Senza di lui sono un'ottima donna. Sto meglio con gli altri, sto meglio da sola. Sono più solare e decisa, rido di più, scopro cose belle e interessanti in persone che mi sembravano non tanto interessanti. Ma stare meglio è semplicemente una reazione: una reazione a qualcosa che si è negata ai miei desideri e che manca.

So che tutto questo è acutizzato dal fatto che sono ferita, tradita e non ho deciso io. Ma c'è.
Che palle.

Fanculo ai miei ormoni che hanno preso il mio desiderio e hanno deciso che deve avere la sua forma. E che mo non sanno che fare. Eternamente fanculo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sfogo notturno.
> Su questo forum sto scrivendo un sacco, e a me non piace scrivere.
> 
> Le birre sono deleteree. Anzi una basta.
> ...


Smettila di piangereti addosso che non hai neanche trent'anni. Non fare la cogliona.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Smettila di piangereti addosso che non hai neanche trent'anni. Non fare la cogliona.


Ma chi si piange addosso 
C'è sritto confessionale no?
Uno scrive e segue il flow


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma chi si piange addosso
> C'è sritto confessionale no?
> Uno scrive e segue il flow


Ma come chi, tu. Che devi seguire il flow (...)? Te l'ha prescritto il medico? La miglior terapia è spaccare culi. Allora va e spacca qualche culo.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come chi, tu. Che devi seguire il flow (...)? Te l'ha prescritto il medico? La miglior terapia è spaccare culi. Allora va e spacca qualche culo.


Si va si va.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si va si va.


Intanto levati quell'avatar da secchiona morta di sfiga. Che cazzo è.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intanto levati quell'avatar da secchiona morta di sfiga. Che cazzo è.


'ma fanculo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 'ma fanculo.


Eh si è. Madonna. Ma quale vaffanculo, tu dovresti ringraziare la Madonna che ti sei tolta di torno un coglione patentato e invece piagni e ti disperi per un farlocco che non sa che cazzo vuole ma a cui evidentmente piace troppo la fregna (che non ha mai assaggiato, oltre la tua) per fare una qualsiasi scelta tra te e un'altra sfigata. Su. Che cazzo ti leggi? Che cazzo piagni porca te?


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si è. Madonna. Ma quale vaffanculo, tu dovresti ringraziare la Madonna che ti sei tolta di torno un coglione patentato e invece piagni e ti disperi per un farlocco che non sa che cazzo vuole ma a cui evidentmente piace troppo la fregna (che non ha mai assaggiato, oltre la tua) per fare una qualsiasi scelta tra te e un'altra sfigata. Su. Che cazzo ti leggi? Che cazzo piagni porca te?


Si si, basta che non mi rompi le scatole sull'avatar, Marlon Blando.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si si, basta che non mi rompi le scatole sull'avatar, Marlon Blando.


Ma è sfigatissimo su. Pensa all'azione. Cosa leggi. Leggi dopo.


----------



## Spot (26 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è sfigatissimo su. Pensa all'azione. Cosa leggi. Leggi dopo.


Che la ventata di sfiga sia con te ogni volta che ti capita di guardarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che la ventata di sfiga sia con te ogni volta che ti capita di guardarlo.


Basta che non scoreggi.


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sfogo notturno.
> Su questo forum sto scrivendo un sacco, e a me non piace scrivere.
> 
> Le birre sono deleteree. Anzi una basta.
> ...


Ci può stare, anzi ci sta tutta.
Sappi però che sei nella posizione di chi può ancora soddisfare i suoi desideri. Certo non questo attuale, ma nemmeno puoi dire che la storia attuale meriti tutto questo impegno. Ad avercela la tua età.


----------



## net (27 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sfogo notturno.
> Su questo forum sto scrivendo un sacco, e a me non piace scrivere.
> 
> Le birre sono deleteree. Anzi una basta.
> ...


Va bene cosí,eri fin troppo lucida e calma.È normale e potrà riaccadere.E passerà,come questa volta.


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2015)

Grazie


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2015)

Piccola novità:
giornate di silenzio. Filanmente, che bello.
Dopo 7 giorni (un po' alla Samara) mi contatta ripetutamente. Chiamate, messaggi, una mail. Ha bisogno di parlarmi. Io gli rispondo solo verso mezza notte (ero in giro) sempre tramite whatsapp (e vabbù).
Motivi:

1) l'ho cancellato da facebook. 
Se n'è accorto pure in ritardo, ma sticazzi. Non voglio vedere la tua bacheca per ovvi motivi e non voglio che tu veda la tua perchè non voglio stare lì a postare con la consapevolezza che leggerai, mi mette ansia. E sticazzi comunque.

2) le parole della zietta.
Che gli ha detto "siete durati pure troppo. L'equilibrio della coppia era basato troppo su di te (lui). I ruoli devono cambiare se no quando chi tira la carretta si distrae è finita". Lui le trova illuminanti ed è d'accordo.
Mah. Io non capisco tanto manco il nesso logico, e faccio fatica a vedere un tradimento con innamoramento come distrazione. A 27-28 anni un rapporto davvero è una carretta da tirare? Magari qui c'è qualcuno più sveglio di me che me la può spiegare questa perla.


In ogni caso l'ho mandato a quel paese,  sapeva già che non volevo essere contattata in questa maniera.


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

Perché ti contatta se sta con l'altra? Per fare l'offeso poi. Ma è stronzo proprio. Non ti rispetta. Che bimbominkia guarda. Dai che l'hai scampata.


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Perché ti contatta se sta con l'altra? Per fare l'offeso poi. Ma è stronzo proprio. Non ti rispetta. Che bimbominkia guarda. Dai che l'hai scampata.


Non è offeso, ma ho sbagliato ad averlo cancellato. E' una damnatio memoriae. Quanta tenerezza.


Il punto è che sono poco dura e cattiva. Ascolto troppo, dubito,  sono una cavolo di remissiva insomma. Mi serve un corso di mandate a fanculo.


----------



## drusilla (28 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è offeso, ma ho sbagliato ad averlo cancellato. E' una damnatio memoriae. Quanta tenerezza.
> 
> 
> Il punto è che sono poco dura e cattiva. Ascolto troppo, dubito,  sono una cavolo di remissiva insomma. Mi serve un corso di mandate a fanculo.


Invece hai fatto bene a cancellarlo da fb. Era evidentemente una tua mossa "difensiva" per non soffrire quando ti affacciavi alla vetrina della sua vita senza di te. Mi sembra che ci sei troppo dentro ancora per poter essere amici.  Forse arriverà quel momento in cui potrete esserlo o forse scoprirai che tutto sommato questo grande amico non te lo perdi.


----------



## Spot (28 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Invece hai fatto bene a cancellarlo da fb. Era evidentemente una tua mossa "difensiva" per non soffrire quando ti affacciavi alla vetrina della sua vita senza di te. Mi sembra che ci sei troppo dentro ancora per poter essere amici.  Forse arriverà quel momento in cui potrete esserlo o forse scoprirai che tutto sommato questo grande amico non te lo perdi.


Citavo solo parole sue  effettivamente non si capiva bene dall'impostazione della frase.
Cavoli se ho fatto bene 


Anzi, dato che mi son rotta di avere chiamate random, mo vado di blocco totale.
Almeno respiro per un po' e non ci penso.


----------



## Trinità (30 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho 28 anni.
> Ero la donna della sua vita. La donna che amava, la donna con cui voleva vivere, l'unica con cui vedeva un futuro. La più bella del mondo, l'unica che desiderava. La sua e la mia identità era "noi". Ci sembrava di essere così vicini che non c'era parte della nostra vita che non riguadasse l'altro.
> Ero il suo primo amore, e la sua prima donna in assoluto. Io avevo avuto altre esperienze, ma nessuna che mi avesse fatto sognare così, che mi avesse fatto amare sul serio, che mi avesse fatto sentire me stessa e libera di lasciarmi andare. 5 anni insieme, un rapporto a distanza, ma mille sforzi per passare più tempo possibile insieme.
> Il resto del mondo era secondario. Io, che mi sono sempre immaginata sola e indipendente, con gioia iniziavo a modellare la mia vita intorno a lui: su di lui basavo le mie scelte, lui era il più grande obiettivo da raggiungere. Mi stavo organizzando per raggiungerlo e andare a vivere da lui. Per me, era quello giusto. Tutto tra noi sembrava essere libero, spontaneo.
> ...


Sei la donna più importante dopo sua madre?
VIA,VIA,VIA,VIA subito da quell'uomo, corri come spidy gonzalessss che culo che hai....
ciao


----------



## Spot (31 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sei la donna più importante dopo sua madre?
> VIA,VIA,VIA,VIA subito da quell'uomo, corri come spidy gonzalessss che culo che hai....
> ciao


Sua madre non c'è più. E' molto legato al suo ricordo. Si, la frase è preoccupante.

Comunque oggi sto facendo i "suoi" bagagli. Decine di libri lasciate a casa mia. Un po' mi dispiace (per i libri, intendo... non li ho letti tutti)

Fra qualche giorno vuole vedermi. 
Secondo lui quello che abbiamo da dirci è importante.

Ma se penso ai giorni che ha passato con me mentre pensava a lei...
Se penso alle mille parole, dopo, alle innumerevoli stronzate...
E' così importante parlarsi di persona in questi casi?
Forse posso dire meglio con un gesto. Oggi penso che il gesto possa essere un rifiuto.


----------



## Trinità (31 Marzo 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sua madre non c'è più. E' molto legato al suo ricordo. Si, la frase è preoccupante.
> 
> Comunque oggi sto facendo i "suoi" bagagli. Decine di libri lasciate a casa mia. Un po' mi dispiace (per i libri, intendo... non li ho letti tutti)
> 
> ...


E per Te è importante quello che avete da dirvi?
Devi essere Tu a decidere ciò che è importante e ciò che non lo è!
Se non ti andasse di vederlo non devi farlo.......
Io sono dalla tua parte!
Ciao


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> E per Te è importante quello che avete da dirvi?
> Devi essere Tu a decidere ciò che è importante e ciò che non lo è!
> Se non ti andasse di vederlo non devi farlo.......
> Io sono dalla tua parte!
> Ciao


trinity ciao!!!!
mille baci


----------



## Trinità (31 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> trinity ciao!!!!
> mille baci


Grazie!
Mille baci anche a Te........
:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Spot (4 Aprile 2015)

Oggi abbiamo parlato faccia a faccia.
C'è poco da dire in realtà. Un rapporto impegnativo, da tanti punti di vista. Uno dei due è scoppiato. Peccato che ci sia voluta un'altra donna per scoppiare. E fondamentalmente si cacava sotto a mollarmi.
Ovviamente non siamo d'accordo sulla portata degli errori che ne sono conseguiti. Tant'è, l'importante è che sappia che a me son pesati molto e non glie li perdono.

Dice che ci sarà sempre per me, io ho preferito chiudere tutto. Nel caso ci sentiremo, un giorno, lo si farà solo alle mie condizioni. Sicuramente nel breve periodo per me non è fattibile, forse nel lungo sarà lo stesso. Non so se riuscirò mai ad andar oltre la sensazione di esser stata scartata: quella è e rimane un'offesa.
E' innamorato, sta con lei. Continuerò ad invidiare chi ha capacità di passare da una forma di trasporto all'altra in maniera così veloce.

Non è stato piacevole rivederlo, ma non mi pento di essermi sporcata le mani. Era necessaria una conclusione.
Ora si va avanti e si cerca di affrontare al meglio questo periodo di merda.

Fine.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo parlato faccia a faccia.
> C'è poco da dire in realtà. Un rapporto impegnativo, da tanti punti di vista. Uno dei due è scoppiato. Peccato che ci sia voluta un'altra donna per scoppiare.
> Ovviamente non siamo d'accordo sulla portata degli errori che ne sono conseguiti. Tant'è, l'importante è che sappia che a me son pesati molto e non glie li perdono.
> 
> ...



Molto orgoglio leggo in te.
Forse questo ha influito nel suo essere titubante e incerto nel chiudere.
È giovane anche lui e non aveva esperienza di storie finite.
Sono certa che ti vuole bene.
Non è una grande consolazione ma neanche piccola.


----------



## Spot (4 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto orgoglio leggo in te.
> Forse questo ha influito nel suo essere titubante e incerto nel chiudere.
> È giovane anche lui e non aveva esperienza di storie finite.
> Sono certa che ti vuole bene.
> Non è una grande consolazione ma neanche piccola.


Orgoglio, orgoglio ferito a svendere, un euro al chilo 

Si sono d'accordo, entrambi orgogliosi, ognuno a modo suo, e questo non ha aiutato.
Credo anche io che mi voglia bene, e che, come ha ribadito molte volte, mi stimi molto.
Non consola perchè io avevo puntato tutto su di lui, con molta forza. Però lasciare qualcosa di positivo in qualcuno è sempre.. positivo, immagino, e non capita ogni volta.


----------



## tenebroso67 (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Peccato che il fanciullo abbia bisogno di raccontarsi di essersi *comportato *bene e *in maniera coraggiosa*.
> 
> Ognuno può raccontarsi ciò che vuole, sia chiaro. Ma quando lo racconta a me qualche problema inevitabilmente sorge.


Come puo' esssere coraggioso qualcuno che si aggrappa da una donna all' altra senza avere il coraggio di "camminare" da solo ?
Se la racconta proprio bene costui.....

Hai sicuramente scoperto un lato del suo carattere che prima non conoscevi.
Tutto sommato meglio cosi'...meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Come puo' esssere coraggioso qualcuno che si aggrappa da una donna all' altra senza avere il coraggio di "camminare" da solo ?
> Se la racconta proprio bene costui.....
> 
> Hai sicuramente scoperto un lato del suo carattere che prima non conoscevi.
> Tutto sommato meglio cosi'...meglio tardi che mai.


Ah boh. Nemmeno io vedo coraggio nel non restare soli. Ma ognuno si mette i vestiti che preferisce, immagino.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Orgoglio, orgoglio ferito a svendere, un euro al chilo
> 
> Si sono d'accordo, entrambi orgogliosi, ognuno a modo suo, e questo non ha aiutato.
> Credo anche io che mi voglia bene, e che, come ha ribadito molte volte, mi stimi molto.
> Non consola perchè *io avevo puntato tutto su di lui, con molta forza.* Però lasciare qualcosa di positivo in qualcuno è sempre.. positivo, immagino, e non capita ogni volta.


Ciao

perchè?

ma più che altro, cosa vuol dire?

E' una cosa che mi ha sempre detto anche il mio ex. Non ho mai capito esattamente cosa significasse. A dire il vero. (e lui non ha mai saputo spiegarmi esattamente cosa intendesse).
Anche perchè io credo che lui non avesse puntato su di me. Ma su tutto quello che l'immagine che lui aveva di me rappresentava per lui. 

Mi incuriosisce questa prospettiva.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perchè?
> 
> ...


Curiosa!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Curiosa!


molto! 

Tu no?


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> molto!
> 
> Tu no?


Certo!
Io faccio fatica a puntare su me stesso (conoscendomi... :facepalm
Proprio non ce la farei a investire aprioristicamente su un altro. Il problema è che a me è andata bene.
Credo.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perchè?
> 
> ...


Io invece non capisco bene la domanda 
Pensi che l'immagine che il tuo ex si era fatto di te fosse qualcosa di estraneo?
A meno che lui non tendesse ad idealizzarti pesantemente, o a meno che tu non gli abbia celato aspetti fondamentali della tua personalità quell'immagine sei tu, un po' rielaborata, ma sempre tu.



spleen ha detto:


> Certo!
> Io faccio fatica a puntare su me stesso (conoscendomi... :facepalm
> Proprio non ce la farei a investire aprioristicamente su un altro. Il problema è che a me è andata bene.
> Credo.


E che fai, investi a posteriori?


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo!
> *Io faccio fatica a puntare su me stesso (conoscendomi... :facepalm
> Proprio non ce la farei a investire aprioristicamente su un altro.* Il problema è che a me è andata bene.
> Credo.


Lettera per lettera...con inchino!! 

Neanche io. 
Ma anche perchè puntare su un altro, mi sembra più un puntare su ciò che vedo nel momento in cui vedo, quindi un qualcosa di necessariamente parziale, e fissarlo nel futuro. Quasi un fermare uno scorrere naturale. 

Quindi mi chiedo su chi o cosa starei puntando. In caso lo facessi.

E quanta verità ci metterei in quel puntare. E quanto sguardo di me perderei. 

Boh...è una prospettiva che faccio fatica a penetrare. 

Il mio ex dice che aveva puntato tutto su di me. Io credo neanche sappia chi sono davvero. Lui aveva puntato sull'esistenza rassicurante di una relazione. In cui c'ero anche io. Ma non so quanto fosse fondamentale, la mia presenza precisa. Proprio io intendo. 

Io in quanto io, secondo me, gli stavo anche sulle palle!!


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lettera per lettera...con inchino!!
> 
> Neanche io.
> Ma anche perchè puntare su un altro, mi sembra più un puntare su ciò che vedo nel momento in cui vedo, quindi un qualcosa di necessariamente parziale, e fissarlo nel futuro. Quasi un fermare uno scorrere naturale.
> ...


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco bene la domanda
> Pensi che l'immagine che il tuo ex si era fatto di te fosse qualcosa di estraneo?
> A meno che lui non tendesse ad idealizzarti pesantemente, o a meno che tu non gli abbia celato aspetti fondamentali della tua personalità quell'immagine sei tu, un po' rielaborata, ma sempre tu.
> 
> ...


No, non si può. 
La mia considerazione non era di non puntare niente su un rapporto, ma nemmeno caricarlo di aspettative, eccessive perchè come ha detto Ipazia si finisce per uscire dalla realtà e vederre l'altro con i nostri occhi carichi di suggestione, non la persona che veramente abbiamo accanto, con i -suoi- di desideri.
A me è successo in una fase iniziale di un rapporto giovanile, la disillusione e le conclusioni che ho tratto mi hanno segnato il resto della vita affettiva.     E non esagero.


Poi sono stato anche fortunato. Di un "culo" che ancora non mi capacito.                Finora.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco bene la domanda
> Pensi che l'immagine che il tuo ex si era fatto di te fosse qualcosa di estraneo?
> A meno che lui non tendesse ad idealizzarti pesantemente, o a meno che tu non gli abbia celato aspetti fondamentali della tua personalità quell'immagine sei tu, un po' rielaborata, ma sempre tu.


Non è questione di idealizzare. O di celare. 

E' proprio questione che non si è immutabili. E lui aveva puntato su quella me che aveva conosciuto dieci anni fa. 
E sulla relazione. Fra me e lui. 

In questi dieci anni io sono lentamente trasformata a me stessa. 
Lui no. 

Lui è rimasto fermo a quello che era allora. Alla ricerca di sicurezza.
Alla relazione. A quello che secondo lui si doveva fare ed essere. 

In questi termini io credo lui si sia trovato davanti una sconosciuta. 
Non si è accorto e probabilmente io non l'ho tenuto ben aggiornato. Probabilmente entrambe. Di quelle micro-trasformazioni quotidiane. Che non mi hanno portata lontana da me e neanche da quella che ero. Anzi. Ma il fatto che lui fosse rimasto uguale a se stesso e io no, ci ha reso sconosciuti.

E il fatto che lui sovrapponesse quella me di dieci e rotti anni fa, gli impedisce tutt'ora di vedermi. Come gliel'ha impedito anche quando provavo a raccontargli di me. 

Lui mi interpretava sempre alla luce di quella che aveva incontrato. Non di quella che ero ogni momento. Ovvio non potesse vedermi. Sentirmi. E neanche ascoltarmi. Non sapeva più chi fossi. E anche provare a spiegarglielo. Per lui erano solo sintomi di momentanea follia 

Dell'ultimo periodo io ricordo una sensazione di incomunicabilità orribile. Come se pur parlando la stessa lingua, non riuscissimo a sentire uno le parole dell'altro. Non era ascolto. Era interpretazione. Alla luce di sistemi di rappresentazione del mondo. Simili. Ma profondamente diversi. 

Quando abbiamo smesso di parlare di noi. Io mi ricordo un deserto fra noi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


>




...e in effetti so essere rognosa...di questo gliene rendo atto. :mexican:

Mi chiedo ancora come non se ne sia mai reso conto. Ma più che altro di come, nonostante non mi tollerasse più, non ne volesse sapere di lasciar andare una relazione che era evidentemente vuota della nostra presenza.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di idealizzare. O di celare.
> 
> E' proprio questione che non si è immutabili. E lui aveva puntato su quella me che aveva conosciuto dieci anni fa.
> E sulla relazione. Fra me e lui.
> ...


E' singolare di come non sisia accorto del cambiamento, un minimo di sensibilità avrebbe dovuto metterlo sull'avviso.

Io invece ho vissuto questa sensazione un po' al contrario, cioè ho visto cambiare una persona più "verso" di me, e soprattutto più in sicurezza verso se' stessa, una comunicazione che stranamente, migliorava.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lettera per lettera...con inchino!!
> 
> Neanche io.
> Ma anche perchè puntare su un altro, mi sembra più un puntare su ciò che vedo nel momento in cui vedo, quindi un qualcosa di necessariamente parziale, e fissarlo nel futuro. Quasi un fermare uno scorrere naturale.
> ...


E' un punto di vista piuttosto astratto il tuo.

Prima di tutto, dal momento che inizi una relazione, vuol dire che stai proiettando il tuo rapporto con questa persona nel futuro. Qualsiasi tipo di progetto, che sia una semplice vacanza al mare o una convivenza, si fa basandosi sui dati attuali che ci aiutano a costruire determinate aspettative. 
Sei stata con qualcuno? Quindi tu su quel qualcuno hai puntato qualcosa, non tutto, ma necessariamente qualcosa. Il tuo ex forse si è costruito qualche aspettativa in più rispetto a te, ma bom.

Inoltre: lui puntava su quel tipo di relazione che aveva con te, con le sue dinamiche e tutto quello che ci aveva creato intorno. Poi ovviamente dubitare e dirmi che secondo te per lui una relazione con te poteva valere quanto un'ipotetica altra, e che avrebbe fatto le stesse scelte indipendentemente dalla persona che si trovava di fronte. Idea legittima, ma difficile da provare.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E' un punto di vista piuttosto astratto il tuo.
> 
> Prima di tutto, dal momento che inizi una relazione, vuol dire che stai proiettando il tuo rapporto con questa persona nel futuro. Qualsiasi tipo di progetto, che sia una semplice vacanza al mare o una convivenza, si fa basandosi sui dati attuali che ci aiutano a costruire determinate aspettative.
> Sei stata con qualcuno? Quindi tu su quel qualcuno hai puntato qualcosa, non tutto, ma necessariamente qualcosa. Il tuo ex forse si è costruito qualche aspettativa in più rispetto a te, ma bom.
> ...


Hai viso il film 500 giorni insieme?


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *E' singolare di come non sisia accorto del cambiamento, un minimo di sensibilità avrebbe dovuto metterlo sull'avviso.*
> 
> Io invece ho vissuto questa sensazione un po' al contrario, cioè ho visto cambiare una persona più "verso" di me, e soprattutto più in sicurezza verso se' stessa, una comunicazione che stranamente, migliorava.


Già. 

Ma tenendo conto del suo vissuto, sono io che non ho tenuto conto del fatto che una richiesta di questo genere, cioè vedermi in evoluzione, fosse per lui una richiesta impossibile e anche assolutamente terrorizzante. Lui aveva bisogno di confermarsi in me. Il fatto che io cambiassi, gli scombinava le carte. Lo terrorizzava. 

Ero ben confusa anche io. Quando si mescolano le paure, credo che non si possa che avere questi risultati. 

Ma più ripenso a noi...più mi rendo conto che a lui non interessavo io. A lui interessava l'investimento sul futuro con me. E non ammetteva assolutamente l'idea che è il presente a fare la differenza sul futuro. E non viceversa.
E a me interessava invece sempre meno l'investimento sul futuro e chiedevo con sempre maggiore forza presenza e muoversi insieme per penetrare il futuro attraverso il presente. 

Non credo lui potesse.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E' un punto di vista piuttosto astratto il tuo.
> 
> Prima di tutto, dal momento che inizi una relazione, vuol dire che stai proiettando il tuo rapporto con questa persona nel futuro. Qualsiasi tipo di progetto, che sia una semplice vacanza al mare o una convivenza, si fa basandosi sui dati attuali che ci aiutano a costruire determinate aspettative.
> Sei stata con qualcuno? Quindi tu su quel qualcuno hai puntato qualcosa, non tutto, ma necessariamente qualcosa. Il tuo ex forse si è costruito qualche aspettativa in più rispetto a te, ma bom.
> ...


Nel momento in cui proietti un rapporto, all'inizio fra l'altro, nel futuro inizi a costruire aspettative sull'altro. 

Perchè un qualunque progetto si costruisce nel presente, non nel futuro. 

E dal mio punto di vista sono proprio le aspettative a far partire tutti quei meccanismi di interpretazione dell'altro proprio alla luce di quello che si desidererebbe e non alla luce di ciò che sta avvenendo in quel momento. 

L'altro parla, dice, e tutto viene inserito in ciò che ci si aspetta debba essere. E si iniziano a perdere pezzi. Del racconto dell'altro. E il racconto di sè è l'unico filo che può autenticamente permettere conoscenza.

Ed è in quel racconto, che ci si fa insieme, che si trova nutrimento. 

Una relazione non può che vivere nel presente. Il futuro è una creazione della mente. Non esiste in realtà se ci si pensa. Ed è una creazione che fra l'altro deriva dal passato, dalle passate esperienze. Che condizionano. Anche pesantemente. 
E' proprio una questione di dati a disposizione per leggere il mondo. E se lo leggo nel futuro, lo leggo alla luce del passato. Che il presente in divenire non è manipolabile in termini di dati. Può solo essere assunto e seguito in divenire. Non farlo è inchiodare. Se stessi innanzitutto.

E questo non significa non progettare. Ma un progetto costruito su ciò che si vorrebbe invece che su ciò che è ed è in divenire, senza tener conto delle variabili quotidiane che influiscono sul divenire individuale e reciproco, è un progetto semplicemente destinato a crollare. 

Salvo che entrambi non puntino sul contenitore relazionale. A prescindere dall'io e dal tu coinvolti in quel noi.

Come se il noi prendesse ad un certo punto vita propria. Ma il noi non ha vita propria. E' prodotto dagli scambi  fra l'io e il tu coinvolti. Se ci si perde questo. Il noi resta un simulacro. 

Ciò che ci ha portato a lasciarci è che a lui sarebbe andato bene il simulacro. Molto bene.
A me no.


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui proietti un rapporto, all'inizio fra l'altro, nel futuro inizi a costruire aspettative sull'altro.
> 
> Perchè un qualunque progetto si costruisce nel presente, non nel futuro.
> 
> ...


E adesso che ne sarà di te?
O meglio, tu non ti chiedi mai che ne sarà di te stessa, nel futuro?
A me succede spesso, e l'immagine che ne traggo mi rassicura sempre.
Salvo poi doverla correggere in continuazione alla luce di quello che succede. 
Tanto che mi dico sempre che sarò a posto solo quando vedrò il mio futuro con distacco, con aponia.

Ancora lontano che succeda.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai viso il film 500 giorni insieme?


No, se me lo consigli me lo scarico 



ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Ma tenendo conto del suo vissuto, sono io che non ho tenuto conto del  fatto che una richiesta di questo genere, cioè vedermi in evoluzione,  fosse per lui una richiesta impossibile e anche assolutamente  terrorizzante. Lui aveva bisogno di confermarsi in me. Il fatto che io  cambiassi, gli scombinava le carte. Lo terrorizzava.
> 
> ...


Questo è un punto di vista particolare. Praticamente il tuo ex secondo te era più interessato alle tappe che - secondo lui - fan parte di una relazione che all'esperienza vera e propria che viveva con te.
Ho capito bene?

Per quanto mi riguarda la cosa era molto più elementare. Girava tutto intorno al tempo passato insieme. Per me era molto bello passare del tempo con lui, stavo facendo delle cose per aumentare sotto il punto di vista quantitativo il tempo da trascorrere insieme.
Semplicemente, le cose che stavo facendo erano scelte piuttosto importanti per la mia vita, che senza di lui magari avrebbero preso un'altra direzione: questo per me è stato il mio puntare tutto.
Per quanto riguarda lui non lo so bene cosa cavolo gli passasse per la testa. Lui ha sempre parlato al futuro, molto più di me. Finchè ovviamente non ha cancellato il presente


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, *se me lo consigli me lo scarico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, assolutamente te lo consiglio.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

Comunque postate troppo velocemente, mi perdo


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E adesso che ne sarà di te?
> O meglio, tu non ti chiedi mai che ne sarà di te stessa, nel futuro?
> A me succede spesso, e l'immagine che ne traggo mi rassicura sempre.
> Salvo poi doverla correggere in continuazione alla luce di quello che succede.
> ...


Sai che non lo so?

E me lo chiedo anche a volte. Non riesco a visualizzare una me nel futuro. Ho dei desideri. Ben confusi a dire la verità.

Ma sono curiosa. Sempre più curiosa. E, fortunatamente, meno frettolosa di sapere in anticipo cosa accadrà. (sì, fa tanto zen, e non lo sono...quando mi prende la fretta sbatto come una gallina in un pollaio..starnazzando anche a volte)

Ma so anche che sto ricomponendo un sacco di cose in questo ultimo periodo della mia vita. E so, sento chiaramente, che è un periodo di "attraversamento". Mi sto concedendo di attraversare. 

E di vivermi tristezza, energia, stanchezza, paura...tutto ciò che a che vedere con l'indeterminatezza dell'essere e del divenire. Di me. 

Tendo a non pensare troppo al futuro. In questo momento. 
Quando riesco a stare nel presente. A vivermici dentro tutta intera, sto proprio bene. Mi sento radicata in me stessa. Tranquilla. Come se quello che succede intorno a me fosse semplicemente apprendimento su di me e sull'altro.  

E quando mi sento così, mi sento libera. E sicura. Che comunque sia, non mi perdo me. 
E questa sensazione è consolante e calda. Un abbraccio bello.

Ma ho spesso quella sensazione che mi dicevi del tuo amico, "di perdere il tempo". Come se non ne avessi mai abbastanza per essere e vedere tutto quello che sono e mi circonda.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui proietti un rapporto, all'inizio fra l'altro, nel futuro inizi a costruire aspettative sull'altro.
> 
> Perchè un qualunque progetto si costruisce nel presente, non nel futuro.
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto.
Il problema non sta nella frase "ho puntato tutto su di te", che è un'espressione di intenti e basta, ma su come si vivono quegli intenti.
Se per il tuo ex significava inserirti in un determinato ruolo all'interno della sua vita, allora capisco le tue perplessità.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No, se me lo consigli me lo scarico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì. Secondo me sì. Lui non mi è stato molto d'aiuto nel comprendere...Anzi...
Comunque io penso di sì. Lui aveva in testa una relazione e quello era il suo obiettivo. Lo stare con me, paradossalmente era diventato un mezzo. E non l'essere fondante la relazione stessa. 

Anche lui stava facendo quell'operazione del grassetto. Ed era come se il tempo non gli bastasse mai. Come non fosse mai sufficiente. Proprio perchè puntava tutto sulla quantità di tempo che passavamo insieme. E tieni presente che noi abbiamo convissuto per praticamente tutti gli anni di relazione. 

Penso di essere una della poche donne che scongiurava, letteralmente ad un certo, il compagno di uscire, di avere amicizie, maschili o femminili non me poteva fregare di meno. Io lo vedevo spegnersi ogni giorno in me. Ed era un qualcosa che io non tolleravo più. Perchè più puntava su di me, meno gli bastavo. Meno mi vedeva. E meno riuscivamo a essere vicini e a comunicare sinceramente. 

Tanta era la concentrazione sulla quantità di tempo insieme, che quello che accadeva in quel tempo perdeva di "peso". 
Il concedersi di non aver voglia di tempo assieme. Il saper gustare la distanza. E anche la mancanza. Il sapersi muoversi sulla non certezza della presenza eterna dell'altro. 
Io ritengo siano elementi imprescindibili per stare qualitativamente bene insieme. A prescindere dalla quantità. Per potersi rinnovare. E ri-riconoscere. Anche nella quotidianità.

Per lui erano elementi di instabilità inaccettabili. E insostenibili. Aveva paura. Credo mi volesse più per la paura di perdermi che per il piacere di avermi. 

E' pesante fare scelte in relazione all'altro...serve essere molto centrati su se stessi. Per non perdersi. Per potersi guardare e potersi dire sinceramente di non essersi traditi. 
Io credo lui abbia fatto molte scelte in relazione a me. Tutte quelle che ha poi infatti rinnegato. E rinnegandole ha rinnegato se stesso. Buona parte della sua rabbia derivava da questo. 

Come se fare quelle scelte fosse una specie di "pegno" alla relazione. Ma si è perso lui. Perchè erano scelte che non sentiva pienamente sue. Ma che erano mirate ad "avere" quel noi che tanto desiderava e immaginava.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Il problema non sta nella frase "ho puntato tutto su di te", che è un'espressione di intenti e basta, ma su come si vivono quegli intenti.
> Se per il tuo ex significava inserirti in un determinato ruolo all'interno della sua vita, allora capisco le tue perplessità.


Ma guarda che dal momento in cui carichi, in modo implicito, l'altro di aspettative necessariamente gli dai un ruolo.
Sono gli impliciti, non dichiarati neanche a se stessi a volte, che secondo me fanno casino. Che il ruolo smette di essere mezzo e diventa fine. 

Fra l'altro credo che serva darsi dei ruoli. 
Il punto è lasciarli aperti e non volerli fissare. Ero la sua compagna. E lui era il mio compagno. Erano due ruoli ben definiti. Il punto è che riempirli di aspettative anzichè della curiosità di conoscere l'uno l'altro reciprocamente e l'uno l'altro in relazione col mondo. E' mortifero.

E spezza la comunicazione. Che si punta in modo sempre più stabile alla ricerca della conferma di desideri, aspettative, certezze e rassicurazioni anzichè al conoscere l'altro nelle sue molteplici manifestazioni di sè. 

Quella comunicazione che migliora e si arricchisce di cui parlava Spleen....(che cazzo!! eh sì che hai avuto culo, ma non solo credo. Però è davvero un qualcosa di raro e prezioso. Io penso).


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Secondo me sì. Lui non mi è stato molto d'aiuto nel comprendere...Anzi...
> Comunque io penso di sì. Lui aveva in testa una relazione e quello era il suo obiettivo. Lo stare con me, paradossalmente era diventato un mezzo. E non l'essere fondante la relazione stessa.
> 
> Anche lui stava facendo quell'operazione del grassetto. Ed era come se il tempo non gli bastasse mai. Come non fosse mai sufficiente. Proprio perchè puntava tutto sulla quantità di tempo che passavamo insieme. E tieni presente che noi abbiamo convissuto per praticamente tutti gli anni di relazione.
> ...


Primo neretto: Allora vuol dire che sei una figa stratosferica!!   (varda che scherso!).
Secondo neretto: Ce l'ho! Per motivi di lavoro.  Ho aprezzato anche i minuti di presenza di mia moglie in qualche frangente, e ho maturato l'idea che conta molto la "qualità" del tempo che trascorriamo insieme, sulla quantità si può anche sorvolare. L'importante è non "imprigionarsi" dentro una relazione in cui il tempo diventi un obbligo, una prigione.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Primo neretto: Allora vuol dire che *sei una figa stratosferica!!*   (varda che scherso!).
> Secondo neretto: Ce l'ho! Per motivi di lavoro.  Ho aprezzato anche i minuti di presenza di mia moglie in qualche frangente, e ho maturato l'idea che conta molto la "qualità" del tempo che trascorriamo insieme, sulla quantità si può anche sorvolare. L'importante è non "imprigionarsi" dentro una relazione in cui il tempo diventi un obbligo, una prigione.


:carneval:
...talvolta. :lipstick:


E di nuovo con inchino!!
E penso che la qualità del tempo insieme, dipenda strettamente dalla qualità del tempo trascorso con se stessi.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Secondo me sì. Lui non mi è stato molto d'aiuto nel comprendere...Anzi...
> Comunque io penso di sì. Lui aveva in testa una relazione e quello era il suo obiettivo. Lo stare con me, paradossalmente era diventato un mezzo. E non l'essere fondante la relazione stessa.
> 
> Anche lui stava facendo quell'operazione del grassetto. Ed era come se il tempo non gli bastasse mai. Come non fosse mai sufficiente. Proprio perchè puntava tutto sulla quantità di tempo che passavamo insieme. E tieni presente che noi abbiamo convissuto per praticamente tutti gli anni di relazione.
> ...


Quando parlo ti tempo ti ricordo che la mia era una relazione a distanza. Non volevo annullarmi in lui, ma trasformare quello che era un concentrare il nostro rapporto in determinati momenti, intensissimi, si, ma forse troppo esclusivi proprio perchè alternati a periodi di vuoto, in qualcosa di più quotidiano e vivibile.
E non rinnego le scelte fatte fin ora: erano in direzione sua, ma sono state mie scelte libere e le ho fatte senza perdermi di vista. Tant'è che tutt'oggi il mio percorso non cambia di molto, è uno dei tanti che potevo prendere e mi sta bene, ma ovviamente quando l'ho imboccato lui è stato un fattore determinante.

Non ho perso interesse nel mio ex, nonostante non sia più il mio compagno. Ma quello che ha fatto lui è stato un processo di esclusione forzata, di sostituzione. Ed è stato fatto in maniera stupida, cattiva e maldestra. E ora sono impossibilitata a vivere la mia curiosità nei suoi confronti in maniera libera e serena. Poi c'è il rancore, che ammazza molte cose.
In tutte le coppie ci sono equilibri e regole non scritte: alcuni sono capaci di seguirsi a vicenda e mutarle nel tempo, la mia a quanto pare no.
Lui d'altra parte è talmente impegnato e preso che penso glie ne fotta altamente


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

però tu, da come scrivi, pari
averla presa tutto sommato bene. :up:
quindi non avevi puntato tutto su di lui.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quando parlo ti tempo ti ricordo che la mia era una relazione a distanza. Non volevo annullarmi in lui, ma trasformare quello che era un concentrare il nostro rapporto in determinati momenti, intensissimi, si, ma forse troppo esclusivi proprio perchè alternati a *periodi di vuoto*, in qualcosa di più quotidiano e vivibile.
> E non rinnego le scelte fatte fin ora: erano in direzione sua, ma sono state mie scelte libere e le ho fatte senza perdermi di vista. Tant'è che tutt'oggi il mio percorso non cambia di molto, è uno dei tanti che potevo prendere e mi sta bene, ma ovviamente quando l'ho imboccato lui è stato un fattore determinante.
> 
> Non ho perso interesse nel mio ex, nonostante non sia più il mio compagno. Ma quello che ha fatto lui è stato un processo di esclusione forzata, di sostituzione. Ed è stato fatto in maniera stupida, cattiva e maldestra. E ora sono impossibilitata a vivere la mia curiosità nei suoi confronti in maniera libera e serena. Poi c'è il rancore, che ammazza molte cose.
> In tutte le coppie ci sono equilibri e regole non scritte: alcuni sono capaci di seguirsi a vicenda e mutarle nel tempo, la mia a quanto pare no.


Perchè di vuoto?

Sai, io non ragionerei tantissimo su di lui. 
Al netto di tutto, le sue azioni te lo hanno rivelato in un modo che, a prescindere, non risponde a quello che tu vuoi, no?

Il fulcro che ti fa arrabbiare mi sembra sia la sua scarsa capacità di prendere una posizione a prescindere da altre. Giusto?

L'altra è relativa. Dal mio punto di vista. Non si può sostituire nessuno. Penso che questo sentire "sostituzione" riguardi più te che lui. 

Se penso a me, nessuno è sostituibile nelle relazioni che ho avuto. E non ho mai sostituito nessuno. Sono semplicemente andata via. A volte bene altre volte in modo maldestro. 
Mi rendo conto che ho ferito meno le volte in cui ero ben presente a me. Ferito per quanto mi competeva in termini di responsabilità.

Se penso al mio ex, il grosso del lavoro se l'è fatto lui da solo. Ostinandosi a negare la realtà.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> però tu, da come scrivi, pari
> averla presa tutto sommato bene. :up:
> quindi non avevi puntato tutto su di lui.


A 27 anni non si può prendere niente troppo troppo troppo male. Quando c'è un problema o arriva la tristezza, basta farsi un'altra birra.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A 27 anni non si può prendere niente troppo troppo troppo male. Quando c'è un problema o arriva la tristezza, basta farsi un'altra birra.


ottimo.
anche se sulla birra non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A 27 anni non si può prendere niente troppo troppo troppo male. Quando c'è un problema o arriva la tristezza, basta farsi un'altra birra.


complimenti per l'ottimismo,peccato che io sia astemio


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> complimenti per l'ottimismo,peccato che io sia astemio


Non bastava il resto, anche astemio sei...


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> complimenti per l'ottimismo,peccato che io sia astemio


ma qualche sano vizio in cui coccolarti non ce l'hai???


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè di vuoto?
> 
> Sai, io non ragionerei tantissimo su di lui.
> Al netto di tutto, le sue azioni te lo hanno rivelato in un modo che, a prescindere, non risponde a quello che tu vuoi, no?
> ...


Togli vuoto, metti lontananza forzata.

Beh quello che mi fa arrabbiare è che il ragazzo non sappia gestire le sue pulsioni e le sue esigenze: è una specie di banderuola che va da un estremo assoluto ad un altro. E che per lui tutte le sue esperienze debbano girare necessariamente intorno alla presenza di una compagna nella sua vita.
E qui l'equazione diventa semplice in effetti: non corrisponde a quel che desidero = non me lo tengo.

"Sostituzione" era un'altra espressione abbastanza ingenua, non penso di essere stata sostituita: volevo solo indicare il fatto che tutte le energie e l'interesse che concentrava su di me hanno cambiato direzione in toto, non lasciando alcuno spazio.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> complimenti per l'ottimismo,peccato che io sia astemio


Usa qualcos'altro. Youporn, tipo.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Usa qualcos'altro. Youporn, tipo.


ogni tanto capita,sono umano pure io
ho una bottiglia di assenzio che aspetta, prima o poi...


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Usa qualcos'altro. Youporn, tipo.


Sì, così poi si ammazza dalle ..... 
Dai mò anche tu ti ci metti.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma qualche sano vizio in cui coccolarti non ce l'hai???


sano vizio
mai fumato nulla,non mi piace proprio il  sapore degli alcolici, tollero solo roba molto dolce in piccole dosi tipo il dissaronno ah e non bevo nemmeno il caffè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sano vizio
> mai fumato nulla,non mi piace proprio il  sapore degli alcolici, tollero solo roba molto dolce in piccole dosi tipo il dissaronno ah e non bevo nemmeno il caffè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Levatemelo di torno!!!!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sano vizio
> mai fumato nulla,non mi piace proprio il  sapore degli alcolici, tollero solo roba molto dolce in piccole dosi tipo il dissaronno ah e non bevo nemmeno il caffè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


madonna bender!!!!!

ma dimmi un po'..e cosa ti piace?


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemelo di torno!!!!


:rotfl:..non hai qualche sano vizio per bender?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Vado forse OT ma indipendentemenre da Bender mi suona così strano che invece di apprezzare uno che non beve e non fuma quasi lo si prenda in giro.


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levatemelo di torno!!!!


come mai tutto sto astio non ho detto nulla di che


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado forse OT ma indipendentemenre da Bender mi suona così strano che invece di apprezzare uno che non beve e non fuma quasi lo si prenda in giro.


Io apprezzo chi non beve e chi non fuma, é che Bender mi fa impazzire...mi sfiora l'inumano!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io apprezzo chi non beve e chi non fuma, é che Bender mi fa impazzire...mi sfiora l'inumano!


Infatti andavo oltre Bender


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> come mai tutto sto astio non ho detto nulla di che


Madoooooooo!!!! Ma dove lo vedi l'astio?! Tu astiosa non mi hai mai letta!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado forse OT ma indipendentemenre da Bender mi suona così strano che invece di apprezzare uno che non beve e non fuma quasi lo si prenda in giro.


Per quanto mi riguarda è il disaronno!!

E rimango dell'idea che sani vizi in cui coccolarsi siano vitali. Non necessariamente un vizio è negativo.

Io, per dire, mi vizio con le creme per il corpo :inlove:....è il mio capitolo di spesa più alto!!


----------



## Bender (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io apprezzo chi non beve e chi non fuma, é che Bender mi fa impazzire...mi sfiora l'inumano!


ecco io vorrei capire davverro, perchè faccio questo effetto ad alcune persone, lo chiedo giusto a te.
non ho detto nulla addesso,cos'è il tono con cui scrivo? che sembra un po triste e rassegnato?
non ho più parlato della mia relazione, ma i risultati sono gli stessi


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è il disaronno!!
> 
> E rimango dell'idea che sani vizi in cui coccolarsi siano vitali. Non necessariamente un vizio è negativo.
> 
> Io, per dire, mi vizio con le creme per il corpo :inlove:....è il mio capitolo di spesa più alto!!


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]......
Dov'è Jones il suonatore
        che fu sorpreso dai suoi novant'anni
        e con la vita avrebbe ancora giocato.
        Lui che offrì la faccia al vento,
        la gola al vino e mai un pensiero
        non al denaro, non all'amore né al cielo.
        Lui sì sembra di sentirlo
        cianciare ancora delle porcate
        mangiate in strada nelle ore sbagliate.
        Sembra di sentirlo ancora
        dire al mercante di liquore
        "tu che lo vendi, cosa ti compri di migliore?".[/SIZE][/FONT]
cit.  Faber.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è il disaronno!!
> 
> E rimango dell'idea che sani vizi in cui coccolarsi siano vitali. Non necessariamente un vizio è negativo.
> 
> Io, per dire, mi vizio con le creme per il corpo :inlove:....è il mio capitolo di spesa più alto!!


Sul sano vizio condivido. Anche io mi vizio. Magari non con cose che mi fanno ubriacare o altro. 
Invece sembra che chi non lo fa abbia qualche problema.
Sto vivendo questa cosa con un figlio adolescente e mi scontro contro un muro di adulti che sottovalutano e minimizzano tutto.
Sono OT lo so


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul sano vizio condivido. Anche io mi vizio. Magari non con cose che mi fanno ubriacare o altro.
> Invece sembra che chi non lo fa abbia qualche problema.
> *Sto vivendo questa cosa con un figlio adolescente e mi scontro contro un muro di adulti che sottovalutano e minimizzano tutto.*
> Sono OT lo so



Da seria. 
Io non penso sia questione di minimizzare. 

Mi piacciono le creme per il corpo di più mi piace godermi l'effetto, specialmente d'inverno, vicino alla stufa con una birra in mano.
Questo per dire che la birra in sè, quando è il piacere di sentirsela in bocca, gustarla, annusarla, io la trovo un vizio sanissimo. Al pari di una crema per il corpo. 

E penso sia questa la discrimine. 
Un vizio è sano quando è rivolto al procurarsi piacere. 

Diventa malsano quando l'obiettivo è togliersi dalla presenza di sè. E questa è una caratteristica dell'adolescenza. Fare cose, anche in termini estremi, per togliersi e andare oltre. In fretta e tendenzialmente lasciando andare il controllo. Per sentirsi più liberi, forti, fighi/e. 

Questo credo sottovalutino gli adulti in generale. 

Che non è la sostanza. L'usarla o meno. 
E' utilizzarla come unico mezzo di socializzazione ed espressione di sè.

E questi due che ho citato sono i compiti evolutivi più complessi in assoluto per un adolescente.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul sano vizio condivido. Anche io mi vizio. Magari non con cose che mi fanno ubriacare o altro.
> Invece sembra che chi non lo fa abbia qualche problema.
> Sto vivendo questa cosa con un figlio adolescente e mi scontro contro un muro di adulti che sottovalutano e minimizzano tutto.
> Sono OT lo so


ma no dai, non si minimizza.
dipende dall'uso che se ne fa.
ovvero bere la birra per consolarsi,
o comunque  modificare lo stato del proprio umore
può crea dipendenza da una sostanza nociva.
tipo l'alcol, se assunto in dosi più che moderatissime.
(ora interviene lsd....)
(magari quella di spotless era una battuta eh)
non va affatto sottovalutato.
ma se mi ricordo bene, nel caso di tuo figlio
fu un episodio unico.


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2015)

Lungi da me promuovere l'uso dell'alcool come palliativo 
Ovviamente volevo buttarla sul ridere.
Trovo comunque che bere sia molto piacevole. Poi dipende dallo spirito con cui lo si fa.
Sugli adolescenti non metto bocca perchè per me sono un mondo sconosciuto


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco io vorrei capire davverro, perchè faccio questo effetto ad alcune persone, lo chiedo giusto a te.
> non ho detto nulla addesso,cos'è il tono con cui scrivo? che sembra un po triste e rassegnato?
> non ho più parlato della mia relazione, ma i risultati sono gli stessi


Ma no è che si stava parlando di "vizi" e tu non fumi, non bevi, giusto giusto un po' di Youporn! E che è?! 
Hai il tono di chi non fa nulla...semplicemente!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2015)

Ero io che ero OT. Me ne scuso 
Per chiarire abche io bevo una birra ogni tanto e vino a tavola.
Comunque lasciamo stare.

Per Horny: si è stato un singolo episodio evitabilissimo per me ma che sembra avergli insegnato qualcosa. Speriamo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> [SIZE=-1]......
> Dov'è Jones il suonatore
> che fu sorpreso dai suoi novant'anni
> e con la vita avrebbe ancora giocato.
> ...


Finii con i campi alle ortiche 
finii con un flauto spezzato 
e un ridere rauco 
ricordi tanti 
e nemmeno un rimpianto. 

cit. De Andrè.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da seria.
> Io non penso sia questione di minimizzare.
> 
> Mi piacciono le creme per il corpo di più mi piace godermi l'effetto, specialmente d'inverno, vicino alla stufa con una birra in mano.
> ...


È che l'adolescenza è quell'età di conoscenza di sé, dei propri limiti, dei propri gusti...
E i limiti li conosci se arrivi a sfiorarli...
A me piace bere, ma assolutamente nei limiti...può essere un bicchiere di rosso o una birra. Questo è il mio bere...e capita 2/3 volte al mese.
Da giovane invece non capendo un cazzo e volendo vedere cos'era andavo di vodka, rum, tequila, etc...
È roba che oggi non mi si può proporre! Eppure di superalcolici non mi sono mai ubriacata! Il mio peggio è stato proprio con la birra!


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È che *l'adolescenza è quell'età di conoscenza di sé*, dei propri limiti, dei propri gusti...
> E i limiti li conosci se arrivi a sfiorarli...
> A me piace bere, ma assolutamente nei limiti...può essere un bicchiere di rosso o una birra. Questo è il mio bere...e capita 2/3 volte al mese.
> Da giovane invece non capendo un cazzo e volendo vedere cos'era andavo di vodka, rum, tequila, etc...
> È roba che oggi non mi si può proporre! Eppure di superalcolici non mi sono mai ubriacata! Il mio peggio è stato proprio con la birra!


La birra ha un alto contenuto di sali, una "balla" di birra è peggiore di 10 di vino. (Non è che quelle di vino fanno bene eh..)

Il neretto: Qualcuno non impara mai a conoscersi abbastanza neanche da vecchio mi sa'.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La birra ha un alto contenuto di sali, una "balla" di birra è peggiore di 10 di vino. (Non è che quelle di vino fanno bene eh..)
> 
> Il neretto: Qualcuno non impara mai a conoscersi abbastanza neanche da vecchio mi sa'.


Sono d'accordo! Su tutto!


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È che l'adolescenza è quell'età di conoscenza di sé, dei propri limiti, dei propri gusti...
> E i limiti li conosci se arrivi a sfiorarli...
> A me piace bere, ma assolutamente nei limiti...può essere un bicchiere di rosso o una birra. Questo è il mio bere...e capita 2/3 volte al mese.
> Da giovane invece non capendo un cazzo e volendo vedere cos'era andavo di vodka, rum, tequila, etc...
> È roba che oggi non mi si può proporre! Eppure di superalcolici non mi sono mai ubriacata! Il mio peggio è stato proprio con la birra!


Infatti penso che quel cercare il limite, e anche oltrepassarlo sia l'adolescenza. (tanto che se anche mi pagassero un milione di euro al giorno, io non ci tornerei.....che età..:unhappy::unhappy

C'è questo bellissimo passaggio di Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie..

Brucaliffo:- Cosa essere tu?
Alice:- Bè non so più neanche io signore, mi son trasformata così tante volte oggi che...
Brucaliffo:- Io non capirci, spiegati meglio...
Alice:- Temo di non potermi spiegare signore, perchè io non sono più io e cioè...
Brucaliffo:- Bel garbuglio....
Alice:- Non so spiegarlo più chiaramente perchè non è chiaro neanche a me!
Brucaliffo:- Tu, chi esser tu, tu?
Alice:- Bè...non le pare che potrebbe prima dirmi lei - tosse- cosa essere lei?
Brucaliffo:-Un incognita, per ora Brucaliffo.
Alice:- Brucaliffo, oh..... che confusione sembra un rebus
Brucaliffo:- Scioglilo...
Alice:- Oh non ci riuscirei..
Brucaliffo:- Perchè?
Alice:-Bè non so più niente, neanche quel che sapevo a memoria...

Secondo me descrive benissimo lo stato in cui spesso si trova quotidianamente un adolescente. 

Le sostanze, paradossalmente, finiscono a volte per diventare una sorta di orientamento nel disordine. 
Ma io sono fortemente convinta, e non soltanto io, che siano una risposta. Non un problema. 

E il punto non è tanto discriminare la sostanza in sè, quanto affrontare i discorsi che stanno dietro l'utilizzo. 
Un certo utilizzo. E sono discorsi che riguardano lo scoprire il benessere e il piacere del gustare. La vita. L'alcol. Una crema. Una persona. Se stessi.
(se chiedi ad un adolescente cosa preferisce bere, tendenzialmente non sa rispondere. E si bevono birre che chiamarle tali è un'empietà!!!:singleeye

E individuare insieme sistemi di orientamento che non dipendano da un qualcosa di esterno ma che dipendano invece da un buon percorso di riconoscimento di sè.  

Penso che si parli sempre troppo poco del piacere. E del benessere. Specialmente con gli adolescenti. Ma non soltanto.
(tanto che di "adolescenti cresciuti", in ritardo sulla tabella di marcia non ne mancano certo.)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sano vizio
> mai fumato nulla,non mi piace proprio il  sapore degli alcolici, tollero solo roba molto dolce in piccole dosi tipo il dissaronno ah e non bevo nemmeno il caffè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mia figlia neanche quello e neppure acqua o bevande gassate.
Mio figlio invece è un depravato....beve coca cola e chinotto e acqua gassata.


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia neanche quello e neppure acqua o bevande gassate.
> *Mio figlio invece è un depravato....beve coca cola e chinotto e acqua gassata.*


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia neanche quello e neppure acqua o bevande gassate.
> Mio figlio invece è un depravato....beve coca cola e chinotto e acqua gassata.


Oh vedi di mettere in riga tuo figlio, che da lì alla gattabuia il passo è breve


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ecco io vorrei capire davverro, perchè faccio questo effetto ad alcune persone, lo chiedo giusto a te.
> non ho detto nulla addesso,cos'è il tono con cui scrivo? che sembra un po triste e rassegnato?
> non ho più parlato della mia relazione, ma i risultati sono gli stessi


Io avevo smesso non solo di rispondere ma anche di leggere la tua discussione perché mi eri sembrato un vero depresso e ho timore di fare danni con persone malare
Ma adesso mi sembra che tu sia sereno e ragionevole e che tu sia un bravo ragazzo che deve solo trovare cose che lo appassionino oltre una relazione sentimentale.


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Finii con i campi alle ortiche
> finii con un flauto spezzato
> e un ridere rauco
> ricordi tanti
> ...


I ended up with forty acres
I ended up with a broken fiddle
And a broken laugh, and a thousand memories,
And not a single regret.

Nella versione di E. Lee Master.
Quella di De Andrè è indubbiamente più bella.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> I ended up with forty acres
> I ended up with a broken fiddle
> And a broken laugh, and a thousand memories,
> And not a single regret.
> ...


Sì. La versione di De Andrè è proprio bella 

Sai che pensavo? 
Che il mondo non cambia in un mese. Ma cambia un po' come cresce l'erba. Ogni singolo istante. Solo che ce ne si accorge quando è già cresciuta...e ti tocca anche tagliare il prato!!

(riflessioni da mancanza di voglia di tagliare il prato...uff!! )


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. La versione di De Andrè è proprio bella
> 
> Sai che pensavo?
> Che il mondo non cambia in un mese. Ma cambia un po' come cresce l'erba. Ogni singolo istante. Solo che ce ne si accorge quando è già cresciuta...e ti tocca anche tagliare il prato!!
> ...


Ahahahahahahah!
E guardacaso l'erba del tuo prato è sempre più tosta da tagliare di quella del vicino :sonar: 
Maledetti prati ogm.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah!
> E guardacaso l'erba del tuo prato è sempre più tosta da tagliare di quella del vicino :sonar:
> Maledetti prati ogm.




L'erba del mio vicino è sintetica...e ci passa l'aspirapolvere:sonar:

sto meditando di cementare tutto!!!!
altro che erba!!!

...o trovare un fido e gentilissimo giardiniere che se ne occupi solo per il piacere di farmi un piacere:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'erba del mio vicino è sintetica...e ci passa l'aspirapolvere:sonar:
> 
> sto meditando di cementare tutto!!!!
> altro che erba!!!
> ...



Bellissima metafora.
C'è anche chi ha asfaltato tutto e insiste a dire che si vedono rose e fiori.


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2015)

Erba sintetica, grandissima invenzione!


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima metafora.
> C'è anche chi ha asfaltato tutto e insiste a dire che si vedono rose e fiori.


Già. Hai ragione.

A volte guardare l'illusione sembra più facile...poi si sbatte il naso sull'asfalto...uno di quei casi in cui vedere le stelle riporta coi piedi per terra.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Erba sintetica, grandissima invenzione!




ma meglio il cemento!!!

dovresti sentire come puzza quando ci piscia sopra un gatto!!

e poi quella cosa di passare l'aspirapolvere mi sconvolge nel profondo!!!! Ma veramente!!! resto ogni volta basita a guardare..e non so neanche cosa provare di fronte ad un'azione di quel genere:facepalm:


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima metafora.
> C'è anche chi ha asfaltato tutto e insiste a dire che si vedono rose e fiori.


Ah, era una metafora? 

Al di là di questo, se li vede vuol dire che nel suo mondo ci sono, suppongo. Poi magari son fatti di sabbia, e alla prima folata se ne van via, oppure posson diventar belli solidi e compatti: con le illusioni è spesso questione di culo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Ah, era una metafora?*
> 
> Al di là di questo, se li vede vuol dire che nel suo mondo ci sono, suppongo. Poi magari son fatti di sabbia, e alla prima folata se ne van via, oppure posson diventar belli solidi e compatti: con le illusioni è spesso questione di culo.


Anche..

La questione delle illusioni è molto semplice dal mio punto di vista. E non è culo. 
Ci si può anche concedere di coccolarsi nell'illusione. Ma concederselo è una presa di posizione con se stessi. 
E riguarda il dirsi la verità. 

Mi godo i fiori finti. In quanto finti. E non raccontandomi che sono veri. (io li odio, e piuttosto faccio a meno.)

Illudersi, illudendosi che l'illusione sia realtà...è tirarsi nelle gambe da soli. E ingabbiarsi. Attorcigliandosi attorno a se stessi. 
Che quando vuoi annusare i fiori e ti respiri l'asfalto, o ci batti il naso pensando di affondarlo in un qualcosa di morbido e profumato non è mica bello. 
Tanto vale sapere che l'asfalto è asfalto. E i fiori finti funzionano solo per essere guardati. E non annusati, sentiti. E concedersi solo quella forma di piacere allora è una scelta di libertà. E accontentarsi può anche essere dolce. 

Ci sono bellissime illusioni in cui abbandonarsi. E' un bel viziarsi anche quello, a volte. Il punto è saperlo. E dirlo a se stessi.

La sabbia resta sabbia....basta un po' di acqua a portarsela via. Non so con cosa, che sono ignorante a riguardo, ma diventa solida e compatta solo se mescolata con altro. (c'è mica un muratore??)


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche..
> 
> La questione delle illusioni è molto semplice dal mio punto di vista. E non è culo.
> Ci si può anche concedere di coccolarsi nell'illusione. Ma concederselo è una presa di posizione con se stessi.
> ...


Non saprei... quando si tratta di sentimenti e di rapporti interpersonali, è difficile saper discernere i fiori finiti da quelli veri. O forse personalmente mi manca semplicemente l'esperienza.

In ogni caso, leganti, acqua, ghiaia, inerti e additivi vari, così ti esce un bel calcestruzzo tosto tosto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ah, era una metafora?
> 
> Al di là di questo, se li vede vuol dire che nel suo mondo ci sono, suppongo. Poi magari son fatti di sabbia, e alla prima folata se ne van via, oppure posson diventar belli solidi e compatti: con le illusioni è spesso questione di culo.


Accade anche il contrario. C'è chi ha un bellissimo giardino ma vede solo i lombrichi.
l'equilibrio è difficile.


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non saprei... quando si tratta di sentimenti e di rapporti interpersonali, è difficile saper discernere i fiori finiti da quelli veri. O forse personalmente mi manca semplicemente l'esperienza.
> 
> In ogni caso, leganti, acqua, ghiaia, inerti e additivi vari, così ti esce un bel calcestruzzo tosto tosto.


Io non credo si tratti di esperienza. Credo riguardi più l'ascoltare se stessi e non lasciare forzature. Meglio i vuoti, delle forzature. 

Forzarsi, che è una cosa che ci si fa da soli, l'altro è solo spettatore più o meno entusiasta del fatto D) è il meccanismo che fa convincere che i fiori finti siano veri. 
Che sentire un buon profumo di fiori in mezzo all'asfalto è un'opera di convincimento non indifferente. Che si fa a se stessi. Meglio o godersi l'odore dell'asfalto se piace o andare per campi. :carneval:

E usare meglio le proprie energie. Concentrandole su di sè. E non sulle proprie aspettative. Sul fare, nel presente. 

Ecco...i leganti!!:up:


----------



## juju (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo parlato faccia a faccia.
> C'è poco da dire in realtà. Un rapporto impegnativo, da tanti punti di vista. Uno dei due è scoppiato. Peccato che ci sia voluta un'altra donna per scoppiare. E fondamentalmente si cacava sotto a mollarmi.
> Ovviamente non siamo d'accordo sulla portata degli errori che ne sono conseguiti. Tant'è, l'importante è che sappia che a me son pesati molto e non glie li perdono.
> 
> ...


Sei veramente una persona molto forte e ci tenevo a dirtelo. ti stimo tantissimo. Da quello che ho letto, hai fatto pure troppo per lui.. personalmente lo avrei mandato a quel paese da subito! ma è questione di carattere. hai fatto benissimo a voler concludere faccia a faccia. 
Ci vuole molto coraggio ora.. avanti così, non ti abbattere mai!


----------



## Spot (7 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non credo si tratti di esperienza. Credo *riguardi più l'ascoltare se stessi e non lasciare forzature*. Meglio i vuoti, delle forzature.
> 
> Forzarsi, che è una cosa che ci si fa da soli, l'altro è solo spettatore più o meno entusiasta del fatto D) è il meccanismo che fa convincere che i fiori finti siano veri.
> Che sentire un buon profumo di fiori in mezzo all'asfalto è un'opera di convincimento non indifferente. Che si fa a se stessi. Meglio o godersi l'odore dell'asfalto se piace o andare per campi. :carneval:
> ...


Mica facile come cosa


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mica facile come cosa


Non è nè facile nè difficile. Rientra nel fare. 
O si fa, o non si fa.


----------



## Spot (8 Aprile 2015)

juju ha detto:


> Sei veramente una persona molto forte e ci tenevo a dirtelo. ti stimo tantissimo. Da quello che ho letto, hai fatto pure troppo per lui.. personalmente lo avrei mandato a quel paese da subito! ma è questione di carattere. hai fatto benissimo a voler concludere faccia a faccia.
> Ci vuole molto coraggio ora.. avanti così, non ti abbattere mai!


Ehi grazie, quante belle parole 
Hai ragione, è questione di carattere, ma non l'ho fatto per lui. Era una questione mia: dopo la paura iniziale di perderlo (che c'è stata e mi ha fatto fare un po' di cavolate) ho sentito un enorme bisogno di capire, sondare, vedere come si comportava, spingermi fin dove potevo. Era necessario a me innanzitutto.

Il che va bene, perchè se l'avessi fatto solo per lui ora sarei piena di rimorsi e rimpianti per il tempo speso male.


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Aprile 2015)

Compagni di sventura.... o magari compagni di fortuna siamo...  

prima o poi ci ritroviamo tutti in situazioni analoghe o molti simili che comunque ci fanno provare tanto amore, odio, gioia e rabbia in brevissimi momenti.

facebook ho capito che è meglio lasciarlo stare a priori... o si rischia di infognarsi veramente troppo!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Compagni di sventura.... o magari compagni di fortuna siamo...
> 
> prima o poi ci ritroviamo tutti in situazioni analoghe o molti simili che comunque ci fanno provare tanto amore, odio, gioia e rabbia in brevissimi momenti.
> 
> facebook ho capito che è meglio lasciarlo stare a priori... o si rischia di infognarsi veramente troppo!


Si...e oltremodo ti fa perdere un mucio de tempo...par gnente...:up::up::up:


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2015)

Saputo per caso e nemmeno mi interessava avere info del genere: già presentata alla famiglia.

Certi gesti non valgono allo stesso modo per tutti, certo. Ma l'idea che lui abbia amato quel tipo di relazione piuttosto che me mi convince ancor di più. 

Son puttanate, ma in futuro potranno servirmi.


----------



## Spot (19 Aprile 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non credo si tratti di esperienza. Credo riguardi più l'ascoltare se stessi e non lasciare forzature. Meglio i vuoti, delle forzature.
> 
> Forzarsi, che è una cosa che ci si fa da soli, l'altro è solo spettatore più o meno entusiasta del fatto D) è il meccanismo che fa convincere che i fiori finti siano veri.
> Che sentire un buon profumo di fiori in mezzo all'asfalto è un'opera di convincimento non indifferente. Che si fa a se stessi. Meglio o godersi l'odore dell'asfalto se piace o andare per campi. :carneval:
> ...


Ti riquoto perché ho capito meglio. Ho fatto degli errori di prospettiva. Il mio quotidiano era sbagliato, spesso ho confuso gli incentivi.
Mi sono dimenticata per chi stavo lavorando.

Non è per niente grave, ma mai più.


----------



## Lucrezia (19 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Saputo per caso e nemmeno mi interessava avere info del genere: già presentata alla famiglia.
> 
> Certi gesti non valgono allo stesso modo per tutti, certo. Ma *l'idea che lui abbia amato quel tipo di relazione piuttosto che me mi convince ancor di più. *
> 
> Son puttanate, ma in futuro potranno servirmi.


Si. Lo vedo succedere in moltissime coppie. E poi è successo pure a me. Ma adesso che hai avuto questa consapevolezza, non ti succederà mai più!:up::up:



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti riquoto perché ho capito meglio. Ho fatto degli errori di prospettiva. Il mio quotidiano era sbagliato, spesso ho confuso gli incentivi.
> Mi sono dimenticata per chi stavo lavorando.
> 
> Non è per niente grave, ma mai più.


Mi fa bene al cuore leggere queste cose. Stai facendo un fantastico lavoro


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Saputo per caso e nemmeno mi interessava avere info del genere: già presentata alla famiglia.
> 
> Certi gesti non valgono allo stesso modo per tutti, certo. Ma l'idea che lui abbia amato quel tipo di relazione piuttosto che me mi convince ancor di più.
> 
> Son puttanate, ma in futuro potranno servirmi.


Informazioni del genere fanno male, in un primo momento. Dopo, invece, saranno la tua salvezza per guarire le tue ferite: ti sei salvata in tempo, sei ancora giovane! Sii entusiasta


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2015)

*L'insegnamento*

che se ne trae da queste amare vicende è quello che, se ne farai tesoro (e lo farai) ti aiuterà non poco nella vita nel tuo cammino verso il benessere:
mai delegare la propria felicità agli altri, neanche a colui che si ama.
Riuscire ad essere felici per se stessi, e non in funzione dell'altro, che deve fare da corollario, ma non centro del nostro vivere.
Difficile da attuare quando si ama profondamente, ma le delusioni, che fanno tanto male, giovano almeno a giungere a questa consapevolezza.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che se ne trae da queste amare vicende è quello che, se ne farai tesoro (e lo farai) ti aiuterà non poco nella vita nel tuo cammino verso il benessere:
> mai delegare la propria felicità agli altri, neanche a colui che si ama.
> Riuscire ad essere felici per se stessi, e non in funzione dell'altro, che deve fare da corollario, ma non centro del nostro vivere.
> Difficile da attuare quando si ama profondamente, ma le delusioni, che fanno tanto male, giovano almeno a giungere a questa consapevolezza.


Certo, è sbagliato delegare ad altri la propria felicità. 

Però. Bisogna riconoscere che la felicità passa sempre per il rapporto con gli altri. 
Non si può essere felici da soli. 

E l'altro per eccellenza, nella nostra società, è quasi sempre il partner. 
Con tutti i rischi di delusioni e catastrofi che ben conosciamo. Non credo che ci sia soluzione e non bisogna illudersi sull'indipendenza, sul bastare a se stessi. 

Bisogna al limite scegliere meglio con chi ci si accompagna. Oppure instaurare altri tipi di relazioni, affettive ed erotiche, non fondate sul possesso, sulla famiglia, ecc.


----------



## Diletta (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo, è sbagliato delegare ad altri la propria felicità.
> 
> Però. Bisogna riconoscere che la felicità passa sempre per il rapporto con gli altri.
> Non si può essere felici da soli.
> ...



Questo sarebbe l'ideale...ma, come puoi vedere anche qui, di errori di valutazione se ne fanno a bizzeffe...si pensa di avere scelto bene e quando arriva la smentita, questa ci butta nel baratro della delusione e sconforto.
E' anche vero quello che dici a proposito del partner, che è comunque la persona di riferimento centrale.
Bisognerebbe tenersi sempre un discreto margine dedicato a noi, come una sorta di paracadute. 
Uno spazio privato dove accudirsi e dove rifugiarsi in caso di dispiaceri, che ci vengono dall'esterno.
Ma è molto difficile e forse è realizzabile solo da quelle persone che, per carattere, sono inclini ad essere incentrate su di sé e che non aprono mai del tutto il loro cuore, oltre ad essere dotati di una notevole forza d'animo.
Forza che si può acquisire anche dopo essere stati provati dalla vita in qualche modo, ma, in questo caso, si tratta allora di una reazione indotta, un meccanismo che scatta probabilmente a difesa della persona stessa.
Io ho sempre pensato e lo penso tuttora che chi ama intensamente il partner non possa sottodimensionarlo collocandolo come parte di un tutto, insieme al resto che conta, perché è istintivo considerarlo la cosa più importante e più bella della propria vita, insomma, ad un gradino più alto.
L'amore è davvero un aspetto fondamentale per chiunque.
Quindi la mia tesi rimane, se pur vera, su di un piano ideale proprio perché ha come base la gestione dei sentimenti, che, per loro stessa natura, non sono controllabili.
Almeno...


----------

